# Tinyliny's Art Journal



## tinyliny

I don't mean to be willy nilly about starting threads, but the system wont' let me open and add to some of my older threads, and suggests I start a new thread.
OK, here it is! I am just going to post any and everything here (except might put cat and dog portraits in the "canines and felines in ink" area).
. 

I've been taking some drawing classes. as I had gotten back into art via THIS forum, and I was working in painting horses and that evolved into painting horses WITH their humans, I realized I'd better learn how to draw/paint the human form better. thus, I signed up for drawing classes. the results of that are in the "portraits of humans" thread (the one I tried to resurrect but the system keeps shutting me out)

so, this will be a new thread for humans and such.

here is a sketch I did of my dead brother. done from a photo of when he was young and handsome, not how he looked after many years of drug abuse.









and this is an ink wash portrait of the model from our life drawing class


----------



## tinyliny

*For Michael, my English friend!*

here's Quincy!



















by the way, the black is the usual sumi ink wash I use, the brown is COFFEE! and the pink watercolor pencils with water.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny*

dear frend in the usa tinyliny many many thanks i am admireing a beautiful picture created by your own hands.
you have an awesome tallant indeed i can not thank you enough i can not stop admireing the picture of quincy.
i am highley hounered to have a frend like you and ill have to send you some thing over as a present and a big thankyou to you.
many many thanks from your frend michael from england.
thank you.


----------



## egrogan

Subbing to follow this. As someone with no artistic talent, I so admire people with your skills!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny

Glad you like it Michael. Quincy has the cutest eyes and curved ears!


----------



## whisperbaby22

Yea, subbing, your artwork is beautiful.


----------



## kiltsrhott

Beautiful! I love your work!


----------



## waresbear

I am loving your work, very much so!


----------



## natisha

Holy cow, you're good, more than good.


----------



## tinyliny

muchas gracias! a todos.


----------



## anndankev

oooowwhh, subbing.


----------



## GreySorrel

Tiny you are so very talented....I have a photo I have been wanting someone to do what you did with Michaels boy...would you be interested?


----------



## tinyliny

Of course! Send me a PM.


----------



## Wild Heart

Wow, what an incredible talent! Would love to see more of your work, definitely subbing.


----------



## Equusketch

It's great to see you and your amazing artwork back. I sort of fell off the face of this earth myself and had a hard time updating my old art journal, so I started a new one. Which reminds me, I have a new drawing to post...lol.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick

Subbing! Your art is wonderful!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*to tinyliny*

to tinyline the pictures arrived to day thay are awesome.
i want to send something for you and z i think its a must.
so im going to go to my saddlery shop and i would like to get you some thing.
:smiley_flag: i think my bucket list if i win the lotto would be to bring quincy and ride out with you on the trail with you:riding:so i hope to acoumplish that one day and also visit greentree and taffy clayton.
i think after i leave taffy clayton ill wave quincy good buy as she would like him.
tinyliny ill have to get my thinger out also canter for a cure is around the corner now and ill also send you some pictures of the day to on sd card and also some so you can frame them and have a good laugh.
and tihs is on behalf of me and quincy:loveshower:.
michael tricky and quincy.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Browbands*

To tinyliny here's some pictures


----------



## michaelvanessa

*To tinyliny*









I like these sets that are in English when you have chosen They will be on 24 hour dispatch to you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tinyliny*

Picture of Quincy.
Rachael of Hertford horse bits sends her kind regards to you from England and let me know what you see and I'll perchase it and send it to you as a big thank you to you and z.

.


----------



## Ebonyisforme

Do you take commissions? I have been looking for someone to do pictures of some of my horses. Maybe of my cats too.


----------



## tinyliny

I do. I will PM you.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*sweets for tinyliny*

hiya i will be sending thease to and if you want some more ill send some over.
i thought id show you my sheep dog siting down lol.


----------



## Zexious

THE SHEEP! 
You can send those too, along with Quincy ;D


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Browbands*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Brow band no 2*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Brow and no 3*

This is the one you want for the 4 th of July.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Union jack*

Hiya tinyliny here is some bunting as well.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Union jack*


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Quincy and me*

To tingling here's a hug from Quincy.


----------



## tinyliny

to explain, Michael refused to let me send him the portrait as a gift (since he had sent me a lovely rain sheet). he insisted on "paying" me with these things. so, that's what all these photos mean.


----------



## Acadianartist

That is a gorgeous portrait of Quincy! I can understand Micheal for being so grateful. That painting will remain with him forever.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Tinyliny thank you.*

Many thanks making a wall at home I'll get all the horses I have been with in honor of them.


----------



## updownrider

I don't pay much attention to the art threads because I have nothing to contribute unless someone needs a stick figure drawn. 

Tiny - you are so talented!!! I will be stopping in this forum more often just to ooh and aah if that is ok!


----------



## tinyliny

thanks. I've not done much artwork recently. have taken a class in Sumi painting, tryiig to learn some of the traditional methods . but, have not produced anything worth keeping. patience, please.


----------



## Mercy98

You do beautiful artwork!!


----------



## gigem88

Your artwork is just stunning!


----------



## flytobecat

I luv your stuff. What is Suni painting? Do you have examples of it that you've done?


----------



## tinyliny

Sumi painting is Japanese or Chinese style painting using a charcoal ink on rice paper.


----------



## tinyliny




----------



## flytobecat

I really love the ink and watercolor together. Very dramatic&#55356;&#57222;


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Just found this today! What talent! Love the sketch of your brother in his younger years


----------



## anndankev

Wow, I like the Sumi, once I saw the second one I looked back and found the first one's head. LOL Hope you don't take that wrong.

How does one go about applying the ink to the rice paper? ie: with a fountain type pen? Any brushes?


----------



## tinyliny

it's a brush. and the 'head ' of the first one there was a blob that accidently happened. the thing with sumi is that it's highly, highly controlled, but is supposed to look as if it's not. I have no control , as yet, so my stuff looks out of control, and it is. I'll post more later.


----------



## anndankev

It is very cool, I see what you mean about being controlled but not looking so. 

It has a spattery, drippy look, the brush must not always touch the paper. However; it couldn't be just 'flung' around to get those outlines .... Not like abstract.

Can't wait to see more, you have such a keen eye. Giving advice on riding you see things on still shots having to do with intricate control of body and rein handling, that so many OP's say 'yes, that's it', it is almost uncanny.


----------



## Remali

All I can say is.... WOW! You are so very talented, I love your artwork.


----------



## gingerscout

I agree with the others.. you are really good, my new boy is very photogenic, and has some cool markings, I am debating getting something done of him, maybe a canvas from somewhere.. unsure yet


----------



## tinyliny

well, I do a lot of portraits by commission.

and Ann, you made my day!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

*To tinyliny*

To tinyliny I hope you not eating the rice paper as we use to have sherbert ufos when we was kids lol you have brought back a lot of memory's there lol.
Your pictures look awesome give your self time and you will succeed chat soon Michael.


----------



## anndankev

michaelvanessa said:


> ... eating the rice paper as we use to have sherbert ufos when we was kids lol ...



Sherbert ufos ? As in Flying Saucer type UFOs ? 

I just got some rainbow sherbert, but alas have no rice paper.

How do you make them ?


----------



## michaelvanessa

*Sherbert ufos*

Well thay came ready done thay were flying saucers yum I can tast them now from even that long ago when the rice paper melted in your mouth boy what a sherbert rush.
And thay were in the jam wry bags with the other sweets.
Showing my age now lol.
The other faveret was the sherbert dip that looked like dinamite the liqurish stick was the fuse dip lol that went down well to lol.


----------



## anndankev

michaelvanessa said:


> ... like dinamite the liqurish stick was the fuse dip lol that went down well to lol. ...


Those sound like Push Ups. Only wrapped in paper with a sucker stick to push it up.

Now I can only find one's made with Frozen Yogurt. Still in paper wrapper but plastic bottoms and sticks.


----------



## tinyliny

I haven't tried eating this rice paper. should I? is this like a Horse Forum double dog dare you?


----------



## Saranda

Please eat the rice paper.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*rice paper.*

hiya tinyliny i receved your rice paper picture the bottom half is missing was you eating surbert as well lol.
try a small bit.
i was thinking if you used iceing colouring you could eat the picture as well if you was not happy with it.
no dares no tricks or treats.
ah a new string on the horizen edable art work i think that will go down well on the horse forum.


----------



## ChristineMarsh

*Lovely.*

Thank You for sharing your wonderments...


----------



## tinyliny

*For the love of Sammy*

This member lost her beloved horse and suffered severe injury last summer when hit by a drunk driver.


----------



## tinyliny

*Grace; autistic and elegant*

This is a portrait of my niece who is 11 years old autistic and really a beautiful young lady


----------



## tinyliny

this is the reference photo. if you see where I am inaccurate, please feel free to tell me. I want to know if I am not seeing correctly.


----------



## gingerscout

I think you did a wonderful job  you all make me so jealous on how well you can all draw.. I struggle with stick figures.. someday I will have some pics of my boy done up, he's got a lot of neat patterns, and is quite photogenic. I have had a couple of people ask me if they could draw him, waiting on seeing what turns out..LOL


----------



## whisperbaby22

I know zilch about art, but your work evokes a feeling from me. I think you are very talented.


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you. It helps to choose ref photos that are evocative .


----------



## DustySox

These are so good!!! I love the one of your horse, it looks just like the picture!!


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I won't judge your pencil drawing as it is beautiful as is! Drawings should not mirror another thing, but instead take its own perspective from the reference photo

In my opinion, anyway!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

You have an awesome talent


----------



## tinyliny

*and now for something completely different . . .*

I may have posted these elsewhere on my threads, but since this is my art journal, here they are:

these are Christmas ornaments I made for friends and family, and some were made as commissions, made to look exactly the coloration of someon's beloved horse. I got a pig commission, too and plan to start doing more animals like goats and chickens for NEXT year's Christmas market.

they are about 5 inches wide and take a ton of time for the delicate gluing and wiring and all.


----------



## Saranda

These ar absolutely precious 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel

The first one looks model-3D with that amazing highlighting!!!

How much would you charge to do a Sky one? Seriously, they're good!


----------



## tinyliny

PMing you with price


----------



## Acadianartist

I LOVE the horse ornaments! What a fabulous idea! I predict you will be doing a LOT more of these! Have you thought of making breed templates so that, without replicating an individual horse, you could do, for example, an Arab grey (Harley - just sayin') or a chestnut QH? This is a great way to showcase your talent to a broader audience!


----------



## tinyliny

do yoiu mean, by 'template', the outline of the wooden horse itself? the company that cuts these has a lot of choices but not exactly 'arab'. they do have a draft horse, and I bought some . I may be able to get them to cut to MY outline, since being laser cut, I think it just has to have the outline in digital information and it can cut away. the wood is really nice Russian Birch, and while only 1/8 thick, it is NOT delicate at all. I am very happy with their product.


Yes, I have done 4 commissions so far. I charge a bit more because I have to take time making it look exactly like said horse. $25 + $5 for US shipping.

I also have chickens, pigs and goats.


----------



## Acadianartist

Yes, I meant the outline. I'm guessing you could sell a ton of these in tack stores and craft markets! And yes, commissions are a brilliant idea. I just thought if you could customize them even more, it might appear to more people, but it sounds like you have it figured out. Lovely work. Also, your drawings are exquisite. Please continue to post!


----------



## tinyliny

I will finish the "blanks" that I have and see what it would take to get a custom blank made. the more detailed the work, the more time it takes and price gets beyond what folks can pay for what is essentially a knick knack.


----------



## gingerscout

ah tiny don't tempt me.. I am already on the hunt for someone to make me a painting.. but those are so cool.. LOL I would love to hang one on my tree


----------



## tinyliny

well. I have 20 blanks just waiting for me to do my magic on. . . . could be in your hands by late Jan (as I am taking a short vacation to Hawaii! for first week of Jan)


----------



## Creampuff

I was getting ready to ask what's been new... now I see you've taken off to HAWAII!!!

Hope you enjoy your vacation and I hope to see some updates soon! I've missed getting my "fix"!


----------



## tinyliny

Hi Creampuff! long time no see.
I went to Hawaii, and came back. I went to Honolulu to get my son settled at the college there. he is doing grad school work, and while he is a very smart young man, he is also an Aspergers Syndrome man, so appreciates a cheering / organizing helper, along when going so far away. glad I did, too, becuase so many things there are done in the "Aloha" way, that they do things like "we didnt' get your faxed housing contract" (but don't tell you until 5 days after you fax it) and such. I love the people, but the university kind of runs on good luck and good spirits.

anyhooo, came back and my elderly dad was very sick. I had a few hours with him , and in essense , said my goodbyes, and when he went to the hospital, we thought he may have the weekend to live, but he passed in only a few hours. so, I am now just picking up a pencil to draw again. life is moving on, and it is so often about loss. you start to see that as you get older. 

Here is a portrait I am comissioned to do for this young lady, who just lost this horse. they had him about 25 years, so it's like losing a famly member.

here is the reference picture:









and here is my first rough sketch


----------



## tinyliny

that sketch is much smaller than the final wil be. I wanted to experiement with moving the horse's head a bit abover her's, so the eyes are not all so close, and try to minimize that visually confusing space between her left cheek and his face. 

do you think the porportions of her head to his are about right? I measuer and measure becuase we underestimate how large horses' heads are in comparison to ours. I think the girls head is a bit too narrow, and her eyes too large, but that's why I do a rough rough; to start to see these things.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I think she needs a liiiiittle more width to her face on the right side, and the horse's right side, by his eye (below) could be a little smoother so it looks more filled in)

The horse's head looks a little bit bigger than the reference photo, but I like it that way because he looks to be shielding her, which is more loving than the original stance where it seemed awkward.

But seriously it's LOVELY, I wish I could draw anywhere near that nicely


----------



## Acadianartist

Sketching is a great way to visualize a painting (I sometimes do "notans" which help establish the balance between light and dark areas). Human faces are so hard for me, but you seem to be able to get them down perfectly. The only thing that bothered me was the space you describe as "visually confusing" (and I read that after I looked carefully at the sketch) - that is, the space between her cheek and the horse. But I think that it's more of a value issue in the sketch. In the picture, the value of her cheek closest to the horse is closer to the value of the horse's face because it's in shadow. In your effort to get the line of the face down, you made her cheek look almost as light as the other one. Easy fix. 

I do think the horse's head is bigger in your sketch than on the photo. Because this is a commission, I'd be tempted to rectify that. 

Keep posting!


----------



## tinyliny

lovely feedback! I wish I got such good feedback every time!


----------



## tinyliny

yep. horse head too big. I usually make them too small. overcompensating. so glad I made that rough before going on to the actual pre-painting sketch.


----------



## tinyliny

*painting in progress*

here is the painting in progress. it still has the pencil lines and thelatexresist used to keep small areas pure white


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

you are inspiring me to pick up a pencil when I can sneak away where my artwork will not be rubbished!!

DH used to be a commercial artist and doesn't think much of my drawing  not that I have done any for years other than doodling


----------



## tinyliny

*fininshed!*

the mouth is a bit off, but it's becuase I tried to make her a bit happier than she looks in the photo, so had to imagine how it would look more smiling. I am, however, quite happy with this portrait. It is engaging to look at, and has that sort of intimate feeling that I try to embue in my portraits. only took me like 8 hours, or more. I will charge $150 for this.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

looking great. The girl might think you have her mouth a bit pouty. Horse looks great and you have captured the light in his eye


----------



## tinyliny

ShirtHotTeez said:


> looking great. The girl might think you have her mouth a bit pouty. Horse looks great and you have captured the light in his eye



I know. the mouth is too thick lipped. but, not sure if there's anything I can do about that. I cannot erase. maybe I'll look at it tomorrow. sometimes I see things the next day that I cannot see the first.


----------



## Acadianartist

Wow, great job! What a wonderful way to remember this horse! As for the girl's mouth, I feel that if you lost some of the white directly above her lip, they would be less pronounced. I know those lines are there in the picture, but perhaps you could dull them a little. Maybe try doing it on the digital image before doing it on the painting itself?


----------



## elle1959

Gorgeous work. I always love seeing your art!


----------



## tinyliny

*and now for something completely different!*

my friend got this little leather purse at the Goodwill store. she lent me her felt tip markers and said, "have at it!".


----------



## tinyliny

*watercolor pencils - three colored mares*

for a commission. not sure about this one. hard to put three horses in one space. the scale is off for closest horse, but it's meant more as a montage of the three, rahter than a picture of them all existing in one real space.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Really awesome, nothing stands out as being off, and only those that know the horses would realize about the scale of the front one

tks for sharing


----------



## churumbeque

Your very talented


----------



## tinyliny

*recent stuff.*

I've been really out of sorts lately, in many ways, but certainly struggling with getting some artwork out that I feel satisfied wtih. 

I did some stuff recently that is . . . ok. not thrilling to me, but ok.


----------



## Acadianartist

I really like those! They show movement, feeling! Letting yourself get creative without worrying about being perfectly realistic all the time. I think they're gorgeous and would hang them on my walls anyday!


----------



## karliejaye

I am really drawn to the first one, with lots of red. Love the movement and "drama" it evokes. I also really like the face of the last one, the expression reminds me a lot of my little appy.


----------



## bsms

First time I've seen this thread. It is amazing! Heck, I can't draw a square box on graph paper...


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Just found this thread. The stuff you're doing is awesome. 


I agree with Karlie that the first and last ones of those are great looking. Also agreed that you shouldn't be too worried about making them look good. I've always found that I draw better when I'm not trying too hard.


My doodles usually come out better than my long term/really hard thought stuff, lol.


I have yet to see any of this stuff that I don't like. It's all great!


----------



## tinyliny

thank you, all. I had some time on my hands, and had all my equipment, and this 'idea' that I was going to just sit down, all alone with this time, and make a lot of great art. well, it didn't work out that way, feeling more like I was thrashing around producing a lot of crap (fodder for the wastebasket). I threw away twice what I am showing you, and personally, they are only 'ok' in my book. but, aren't we always most critical of ourselves?


----------



## elle1959

I love your art, and especially love the last one in this latest series.


----------



## Saranda

I love the last three works, they're amazingly creative! I can't decide whether the first or the third is my favorite. Very, very good job.


----------



## Folly

Love those - especially that first one! What sizes are they? I might know if I read further back, so sorry if you've explained.


----------



## tinyliny

*My foray into the world of encaustics*

The technique of encaustic painting utilize hot wax and sometimes pigmented hot wax on some kind of a hard surface. It requires quite a bit of specialized equipment and time and mass and expense. I did take a class at month ago utilizing a xerox copy to make a reverse photo transfer onto hot wax. Utilizing this technique and in the betting some paper decorative paper into the wax and some pigmented wax, I created this portrait of my friends mother. 



F


----------



## tinyliny

Another view. It is 8 y 10 inches










Turn iPad! You can't tell when you're uploading the picture but it's going to post sideways. Oh well.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I'm not understanding the process but the effect is beautiful


----------



## tinyliny

I'ts complicated. I put hot , clear wax on and embedd some strips of decorative paper, the flowers. add some bits of dark wax, melt it all with a heat gun. then coat it all with clear wax and put the xerox copy face down on the hot wax, rub, rub, wash, wash and more time consuming work, and the paper dissolves leaving the image behind, embedded into the wax.

any way . . . .


----------



## tinyliny

another one: on a 'cradled' board (on a frame, with edges painted matt black) 6 inches square


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

That's awesome! Definitely complicated, but awesome none the less.


----------



## Saranda

The last piece looks like something somebody could pay a lot for!


----------



## tinyliny

the reference photo







first sketch







painting







opverpainting







redo the whole thing and do it right!


----------



## PoptartShop

Wow, @Tinylily, that is simply amazing. You have some awesome talent!!


----------



## karliejaye

There needs to be a "Love" button! That painting is amazing! You really captured the feeling and emotion in this one.


----------



## tinyliny

thank you Karlie. coming from you, that is high praise.
that is the intention of a portrait, over a photograph; we can emphasize the essential and drop the rest.


----------



## WhimsicalMe

What amazing work! I love it.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

Incredible! I think that's the best one yet. Like Karlie said, you really captured the emotion of their bond!

Thanks so much for sharing with us.


----------



## tinyliny

*horse head wreaths*

I posted these on my regular journal, but since they are "art" , sort of, they can be posted here to.


----------



## Acadianartist

I totally want to make a wreath like that this winter! Have seen them at my local tack store and love them! Great job!


----------



## tinyliny

*Rottweiler Dog Portrait*

this is a commission. will be a surprise for the owner. I decided that it would read better in color, rather than my usual ink monochrome. doing black haired animals is hard, because to show the 'sheen' one has to get creative and use alternate colors.


----------



## Acadianartist

Wow, amazing! You really captured that dog's expression and the proportions are bang on. You're right about the black fur - but you've rendered it perfectly. The owner will be thrilled.


----------



## PoptartShop

That is all so beautiful!!


----------



## tinyliny

*The Thing*

not sure what sort of animal this is, . . a cat/horse cross.


----------



## danicelia24

Oh my goodness that is adorable!!


----------



## tinyliny

you can position its' legs so it stands, or sits.


----------



## LoriF

tinyliny said:


> Sumi painting is Japanese or Chinese style painting using a charcoal ink on rice paper.
> 
> View attachment 679082


I love these. It's almost like raku on paper.


----------



## tinyliny

@LoriF you just got brownie points in my book. almost no one really likes those, yet to me, they are some of my favs. so very hard to get a good one. I throw away 10 for every one that looks good.


----------



## PoptartShop

That is really cute!!


----------



## tinyliny

*finally getting in gear to paint again!*

I'm up at my mom's beach cabin, alone, for a few days. I love this place! right on a small bay that is a mud flat at low tide, a beach at high tide. birds are everywhere, including Tundra Swans, which are down from Alaska during the winter. every night they fly over the cabin, their huges wings whistling and softly honking in a two tone melody. it's incredibly beautiful, especially on these deeply cold , full moon winter nights.

first, some sketches, then one painting. you should have heard me cuss when I accidently dropped a blue paint laden brush on the white horse. I got most off, but not all. ****!!!


----------



## tinyliny

*reference photos*


----------



## Luce73

Those are BEAUTIFUL Tiny!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Beautiful as usual @tinyliny. Your 'mistake' with the blue paint works in that picture, I love it


----------



## cbar

I just found this thread! Absolutely love your work! I look forward to seeing more of your creations


----------



## tinyliny

*this is my view out the window last night*

here's the view looking south toward Mt. Rainer, about 150 miles away.









and here's another watercolor attempt. based on an image posted on another art thread. I just liked the colors, but I wish I had left the halter off.
It was practice for me to make that kind of graduated background using watercolors. hard to do.


----------



## Luce73

tinyliny said:


> and here's another watercolor attempt. based on an image posted on another art thread. I just liked the colors, but I wish I had left the halter off.
> It was practice for me to make that kind of graduated background using watercolors. hard to do.
> 
> View attachment 857681


That's my pony! Thank you!!


----------



## tinyliny

yep. but, it's not a very good likeness. your horse is prettier, by far.


----------



## RedDunPaint

Oooh! Watercolor!  I don't see a whole lot of watercolor horse art around and since I mostly do watercolor, I get really excited when I do! :mrgreen: When I found your journal I had to go back to the start and see all of your work! I love it all. So many different styles and I love how you can go from realism to a bit abstract. I really love looking at other artist's work and seeing everyone's different style. Love your work and hope to see more.


----------



## tinyliny

@RedDunPain do you also paint? I have taken a few classes in watercolors. it fascinates me, but it's Sooooooo darn'ed hard! I went back and added another wash on the background to add a bit more color. I wanted the contrast of Orange (background) to blue (halter) to really be eye catching.


----------



## Acadianartist

It's lovely. I agree about the halter, but you did a good job on the background and the head - and that's a bit of an odd angle, but you nailed it! So hard getting a good gradation with watercolours, but you did well. I mostly paint "en plein air" so while oil is my go-to medium since it doesn't freeze and remains workable in dry heat as well, sometimes, I don't want to haul out my big paint box. When I travel, or when I know I'll be hiking for a while, I carry my watercolours with me. They're hard to work with and so unforgiving, but so lightweight, it's hard to resist. I hope to get around to painting with Kodak next summer! My dream is combining riding with plein air painting. I did one painting last fall, but I was still getting to know Kodak and was more concerned about how she was going to deal with being tied than the painting. As a result, it sucked. However, she was totally fine with it, so now I know I can do more! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## tinyliny

i sure would like to see that painting. I LOVE watercolors . . . and HATE them , too. when I see them done by the masters, like Winslow Homer, I am in awe. absolute AWE, becuase I know how very hard it is to make it look so natural. 

I think I feel the same way about riding; when it's really, really good, it looks effortless. is it? 

by God , no!!!! it takes YEARS of mistakes and tries and . . . . I am just so darn lazy I am not up for puttin in all those 'mistakes'. 

will keep pluggin away, though. . . . .


----------



## Acadianartist

tinyliny said:


> i sure would like to see that painting. I LOVE watercolors . . . and HATE them , too. when I see them done by the masters, like Winslow Homer, I am in awe. absolute AWE, becuase I know how very hard it is to make it look so natural.
> 
> I think I feel the same way about riding; when it's really, really good, it looks effortless. is it?
> 
> by God , no!!!! it takes YEARS of mistakes and tries and . . . . I am just so darn lazy I am not up for puttin in all those 'mistakes'.
> 
> will keep pluggin away, though. . . . .


Never thought of it that way, but you're right, riding is a lot like painting. But I think that the key is to enjoy the process rather than focus on the end result. We all love it when a ride is perfect, or when a painting comes together. But sometimes, just getting out, working out an issue, or even just having that time to enjoy what we like to do, can be enough. And maybe those kinds of rides/paintings are the best ones. I've had rides that were anything but amazing, where I was just glad that Kodak didn't spook. I've been out painting and at the end, wiped the whole thing off the canvas, but still told myself it all contributes to my learning. And really, what better way to spend your time?


----------



## RedDunPaint

tinyliny said:


> @RedDunPain do you also paint? I have taken a few classes in watercolors. it fascinates me, but it's Sooooooo darn'ed hard! I went back and added another wash on the background to add a bit more color. I wanted the contrast of Orange (background) to blue (halter) to really be eye catching.


Yes, I do paint :mrgreen: And haha yes, watercolor can be very difficult. Especially since once you lose the white of the paper...you're not going to get it back. It's very hard to mask mistakes but I enjoy it a lot. I love using washes as backgrounds with watercolor, since you can build on them. 

I PMed you the link to the thread of my art and my blog/website so I don't derail your thread


----------



## tinyliny

The thing about watercolors is that they look spontaneous but are actually the most highly planned of all.


----------



## tinyliny

*more sumi type paintings.*

there were done yesterday, on a snowy day at home. I like a couple of them. I threw away a good many that were just plain lame. it happens. these are on rice paper, which in some cases I intentionally wrinkled. later, I will mount to a backing paper to give flatness and more brightness to the white less transparent looking


----------



## RedDunPaint

I love the style! It's one of those purposeful random paint splotches things  Making it messy but still look good...there's a very fine line. I particularly like the 2nd and 4th one!


----------



## tinyliny

the second is my favorite.


----------



## Chevaux

You're work is really quite impressive, tinyliny!!! Are you selling a lot? I think you are creating pieces of a saleable quality so you need to seriously think about marketing them, if you haven't already (I'll call dibs on the first two if you take that route).


----------



## gottatrot

I love 1, 2 and 4. They remind me of visiting Japan. 
Here is a drawing I saw there in a botanical garden on Hokkaido where there were also monkeys that sat in a hot spring.


----------



## Zexious

^I was just going to say something similar, gottatrot!
This style is very reminiscent of Eastern aesthetic, particularly around the turn of the last century.

Your talent is obvious and your work is stunning. I would happily hang any of those in my home--though, I must admit the first one is my favorite!!


----------



## tinyliny

thanks, guys. I still need to mount them on backing paper. it is touch and go, as it's easy to tear the original when it is wet with the mounting paste, or, you cant' get the wrinkles out. then, you have to mat and frame them , if you wish to sell. If all goes well, I may scan and reproduce the first and second one. the sizes are about 12 by 15 inches? all vary a bit. I am always open to selling any thing I make, pretty much.

And, I lived in Japan for 3 and a half years. of course, I adore the Japanese aesthetic in almost all of their art or craft.


----------



## tinyliny

*Tattoo design*


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Love all of your art! It's inspiring me to actually pick up my pencil and put effort into a piece for once


----------



## Equusketch

it's nice to see that you are still active in here. It's been a very long time since I have visited horseform. As always, its a real pleasure to see your artwork.


----------



## tinyliny

Christmas is coming and that means some commissions. I will be doing a series of boxes that will be filled with goodies and adorned with bows. The horse is a stylized portrait of the receivers horse.


----------



## LoriF

Really nice for gifts, I love them.


----------



## Acadianartist

Awesome idea tiny! I'll bet you'll get lots of interest in these!


----------



## tinyliny

I have 10 that I will need to do for this client. Here are the next two


----------



## NavigatorsMom

Those are beautiful tiny!


----------



## tinyliny

Next up is a Kiger mare. Of course, in reality the horse isn?t that short and stubby, but the idea is to make it slightly stylized and cute.


----------



## gingerscout

These are all turning out awesome.. I really like them


----------



## tinyliny

More painted boxes


----------



## farmpony84

I think I like the second one with the heart the best but then the white one w/ the flowering around it is right behind it. Very cool.


----------



## Caledonian

Love them all but I like the grey with the stars and the Kiger mare the best. Had to Google ‘Kiger’ though. :smileo you varnish to fix the paint?


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I think the chestnut, the grey with the flowers, and the Kiger are my favorites. They're all awesome!


----------



## tinyliny

I appreciate the feedback. I am 'shooting from the hip' on this, so feedback on what is most pleasing will help me.

Next up are TWO Fresians. I've been doing several sketches. Whether to be more , or less, stylized is my internal debate.

I spray on an acrylic sealant when done. It is a matte finish, so hopefully will not be evident, but will protecdt the paint fom chipping off. I'll also add some 'bling' in the form of a few Swarofsky crystals, after spraying on the sealent.

I'd have painted more yesterday, but we lost power due to a sudden windstorm. It happens all the time where I live!


----------



## horselovinguy

I can't pick just one or even a few "favorites"....

All are truly beautiful and specially done.

A incredible gift to receive a box if goodies so personalized...

Very nice tiny..very nice indeed each box. 

...Yup, LOVE THEM ALL!!


----------



## tinyliny

More boxes This lady has two Frisians. A mate and a gelding so I did the mare with the moon, as women are of the moon, and the gelding is of the sun.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> More boxes This lady has two Frisians. A mate and a gelding so I did the mare with the moon, as women are of the moon, and the gelding is of the sun.


----------



## tinyliny

*and now for something completely different. Oil painting!*

A friend and barn buddy posted a photo of her dog on FB that I copied, cropped down and am now painting , in oil paints! I've been taking a class in oil painting, instead of watercolors. such a totally different feel. In watercolor, you think of things as building them in layers, with each layer being visible through the one applied on top of it. if you want anything to stay light, you must protect it from getting more  paint on it, after you've reached the level of color/saturation you want. Thus, you think of light areas as 'blank' areas.

In Oil painting, you can ADD white or light colors, on top of the dark, so you are not limited to building from light to dark, but can go light to dark , to light, to dark and back to light, since the paint is pretty opaque, light will show up well on TOP of dark. 
This makes it very 'plastic', and sculptural, as you are both adding and taking away. 

Anyhoo . . . . I loved the dark/light of the dog photo, and the eye in the darkness. Here is the reference photo, and day one (two hours of painting). I must let it dry for a week before I can go on, otherwise things get too muddy. I will post more as I work toward a finished product. it is small, about 12 by 16 inches.

first photo is reference photo, next after an hour, in class, and last two in stage one, waiting to dry at home.


----------



## tinyliny

the reference photo is in a square format, while the canvas is rectangular, thus the composition of the painting is not as pleasing to me, but that's the canvas I had.

also, it will become much darker in the shadows. please tell me if you think the location of the eyes is right. I placed and replaced, and still not totally happy. does dogs left eye need to come down further? something is ever so slightly off.


----------



## Knave

Wow Tiny! You are very talented. The one of your niece is seriously spectacular.


----------



## gottatrot

To me the eyes look level.
Great job!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

Looking great @tinyliny. The cheek to the right is quite dark all the way up face in photo and you have quite a bit of light there. Eyes look right.

Cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Spanish Rider

*tinyliny,*

I just came across this thread, and I have to say that I am utterly impressed! Your horse paintings show impeccably placed limbs! Do you know how difficult that is, even for the grand masters? Check out this equestrian portrait by Velázquez, particularly the hinds, which were repainted several times, and over time his errors are coming to the surface: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equestrian_Portrait_of_Philip_IV#/media/File:Diego_Velázquez_053.jpg 

Great job. Congratulations!


----------



## tinyliny

@Spanish Rider
Than you for the compliment. Of course, I have the great advantage of photography to show me how horses move and how the legs artuclate at any single moment.


----------



## tinyliny

*Eli the black lab*

Here is the painting, on day two (actually , day two was one week later. oil paintings must dry in between work, or else you get to much muddy coloration)

first is the reference photo, then my painting. the kitchen lights make it look oranger than it really is, and create a glare. oil paintings have a wonderful, rich shine to them that makes them special. I think the dog's right eye is too big. but, ,more work needs to be done, just need to let it rest and dry for 4 or 5 days.


----------



## tinyliny

*Eli the Dog is finished!!*

I got to the point of overworking this painting. This always happens to me, and I get so I am making things WORSE by trying to perfect them.

The eyes are still not quite right, and the muzzles is too long (the lips lower from the nose than they should be), but, recognizing that further efforts will only cause me to lose ground, I formally called this painting "Finished!"

Now comes the hard part; how to price it . . . . . 

it is 12 x 16 inches, so not very big. contains about 8 to 10 hours of labor in it. . . . . What do you think is a fair price?










and, this second photo was taken at an angle to avoid the glare that makes it hard to show how truly blue the painting is . . .


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

I'm not sure about pricing, but it's beautifully done!


----------



## tinyliny

Well, it should be somewhere between $200 and $400, but that's a big range.


----------



## Acadianartist

Wow, great work tiny! I love it! I like that it's not photorealistic, but absolutely believable. I tend to like more stylized art myself anyway. 

I wouldn't count the hours of labour in determining a price. Think about the hundreds (thousands?) of hours it took for you to learn to paint like this. What people don't understand is that it takes years of practice. Just like a vet can make an assessment in a few minutes and charge hundreds of dollars because he/she has spent years studying the profession, so should artists charge a good dollar for achieving a certain mastery. After all, most artists have produced many unsold paintings to get to a point where they can produce something like this. 

I think it's a good idea to set your prices in a standardized way. Some artists will charge by the square inch. But at the very least, a painting produced in the same medium on the same type of surface (ie, oil on stretched canvas) should be priced more or less similarly in my opinion. If this were my painting, I'd likely price it around 275$, but I'm known for underpricing my own art. If it is a commission (sorry if you already mentioned it, I didn't read the whole thread), then 350$. 

For reference, I paid 400$ for a similar sized painting of Harley and my daughter jumping. Well, it was slightly taller, at about 18" x 12" wide. However, the artist said she normally would have priced it at 600$. She sold it to me for 400$ because I had asked for an 11 x 14" and it was her decision to make it bigger. Can't say that I was unhappy about it, since it's a spectacular painting, but that gives you a ballpark.


----------



## tinyliny

@*Acadianartist* 

that is exactly the sort of feedback I needed to hear. thank you so much.



was that painting in oil? and, would you care to show it to us?


----------



## Acadianartist

tinyliny said:


> @*Acadianartist*
> 
> that is exactly the sort of feedback I needed to hear. thank you so much.
> 
> 
> 
> was that painting in oil? and, would you care to show it to us?


Yes it is oil. Let's see if I can upload a pic. The artist is local, her name is Debb Ferris Bates, and she does a lot of pet portraits. She is also talented at painting kids, so I knew she'd be the right person to do it. We also know each other from a local Artists Society. I was thrilled with the results. In fact, she did a practice painting of just Harley's head and showed it in a local exhibit. It was larger, but on board rather than canvas. My daughter used all the money she had saved to buy it from her for 400$. So we now have two paintings of our guy!


----------



## tinyliny

That's really sweet! great use of light and dark. And, portraits of humans are incredibly difficult, especially so small.
the only thing I might have done is move the jump standard to the left a bit, so it didn't look like it was going right up into his family jewels!


----------



## AnitaAnne

Just found this thread! WOW @tinyliny you are HUGELY talented!! Don't know too many people that can do animals and people both so well, and in so many different mediums. What a gift you have!

:clap::clap::clap::clap:

Will keep you in mind when I can gather the money for a work of art of my special babies! Would make it extra special made by you :smile:


----------



## Acadianartist

tinyliny said:


> That's really sweet! great use of light and dark. And, portraits of humans are incredibly difficult, especially so small.
> the only thing I might have done is move the jump standard to the left a bit, so it didn't look like it was going right up into his family jewels!


Haha, yes, I hadn't noticed that! Good observation. The photo doesn't do it justice, and makes it appear more purple overall than it really is. In the photo, my daughter's face was in the shade too, so I was glad she had enough skill to bring it out more. It will be treasured forever!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Acadianartist said:


> Yes it is oil. Let's see if I can upload a pic. The artist is local, her name is Debb Ferris Bates, and she does a lot of pet portraits. She is also talented at painting kids, so I knew she'd be the right person to do it. We also know each other from a local Artists Society. I was thrilled with the results. In fact, she did a practice painting of just Harley's head and showed it in a local exhibit. It was larger, but on board rather than canvas. My daughter used all the money she had saved to buy it from her for 400$. So we now have two paintings of our guy!


Wow! The artist perfectly captured the fire and spiritedness of the horse, especially in the face!


----------



## tinyliny

I agree. I wish I could get really close to the face of the girl and horse to see the details. It looks like it might be painted in Acrylics, but it is very hard to tell from a photo. 

I find myself getting really 'muddy' in oils. this is the good thing and the bad thing about oils; that they are so maleable for such a long time.


----------



## SteadyOn

Acadianartist said:


> Yes it is oil. Let's see if I can upload a pic. The artist is local, her name is Debb Ferris Bates, and she does a lot of pet portraits. She is also talented at painting kids, so I knew she'd be the right person to do it. We also know each other from a local Artists Society. I was thrilled with the results. In fact, she did a practice painting of just Harley's head and showed it in a local exhibit. It was larger, but on board rather than canvas. My daughter used all the money she had saved to buy it from her for 400$. So we now have two paintings of our guy!


Wow, $400 is an absolute steal for that! Even though it's small, for that level of detail and that much skill, I'd have expected the price for that to be, honestly, $850.


----------



## tinyliny

*Bad Girl, Ryder!*

I loved this photo of my friend's mischievious dog, Ryder. I liked the way she was looking sort of 'dog guilty'. I plan to emphasize that by making her eyes be looking up even more, through furrowed brows.

Here is the reference photo, and a sequence of the work so far.


----------



## Acadianartist

Very nice tiny! I like the soulful look! And the blocking in is so fun to watch. I always feel like I need a painting to feel "right" the entire way through. I usually know if it's going to go badly fairly early on. I still keep going, but it never turns out as good as a painting that started off well, and felt good at each step.


----------



## Acadianartist

tinyliny said:


> I agree. I wish I could get really close to the face of the girl and horse to see the details. It looks like it might be painted in Acrylics, but it is very hard to tell from a photo.
> 
> I find myself getting really 'muddy' in oils. this is the good thing and the bad thing about oils; that they are so maleable for such a long time.


Nope, oil. I'd happily take a close-up photo for you, but it's so darn hard to get a good photo of a painting. There is glare in this one too, because she uses medium. 

Yes, it's pretty easy to muddy up a painting. Always so hard to know when to stop. I painted with acrylics for years, but when I started painting outside in the winter, I had to switch to oils so they wouldn't freeze. It's still my preferred medium because I tend to paint large (working on a 30 x 40") and acrylics dry so darn fast. Though I've experimented with glazing mediums and did some decent paintings with those.

All this talk is making me wish I had more time to paint! But the horses keep me pretty busy, and there's this pesky work thing I have to do to pay the bills...


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Very good start, @tinyliny! Love the guilty, soulful look. It's so much like the look my puppies give me!

Can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## tinyliny

Acadianartist said:


> Very nice tiny! I like the soulful look! And the blocking in is so fun to watch. I always feel like I need a painting to feel "right" the entire way through. I usually know if it's going to go badly fairly early on. I still keep going, but it never turns out as good as a painting that started off well, and felt good at each step.



I was pretty sure on the "Eli' dog painting (the dark one) that it would go well.
on this one? not so sure. We'll see. the thing about painting is that we know that every painting is meant to teach us something.

not sure what I will learn from doing this Golden Retriever. I AM sure I won't know until years have passed. 
I do think that what I will learn is that my friend, the owner of the dog, will love me equally as well regardless how the painting turns out.


----------



## tinyliny

Watercolor again!


----------



## tinyliny

Working on the golden retriever


----------



## nicholas

Thank your for posting your work, this is inspirational.
Of course your brother's portrait is awesome, and the story is compelling.
Cheers


----------



## tinyliny

Taking another watercolor class

Here is some of the work I e been doing. Working from photograph Yes, it’s copying, but the objective is to develop techniques.


----------



## tinyliny

Another assignment. 
A night scene with reflections. Did it three times.

which do you like? not which is most 'accurate', but which tickles your fancy best?


----------



## anndankev

Since you asked, please take into consideration I am not at all artistically inclined. Neither am I qualified to critique.

I like the surface of the street best in the first one.

Overall though I like the third one. I have a Georgia O'Keefe poster of a night time New York City building scene that it brought to mind.

But again, if just picking out pieces and parts, I like the wet, shiny, reflective street in the first one.


----------



## tinyliny

More homework from art classes. First photo is reference. It’s a color xerox print of a photo of mountains. 

Next is a monochromatic value study. Then is actual color painting. 
Size of final painting is about 11 by 15 inches.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> Taking another watercolor class
> 
> Here is some of the work I e been doing. Working from photograph Yes, it’s copying, but the objective is to develop techniques.


Beautiful. 

People have been copying the masters for years. It is only illegal if you intend to sell your work as an original by the 'master'


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

anndankev said:


> Since you asked, please take into consideration I am not at all artistically inclined. Neither am I qualified to critique.
> 
> I like the surface of the street best in the first one.
> 
> Overall though I like the third one. I have a Georgia O'Keefe poster of a night time New York City building scene that it brought to mind.
> 
> But again, if just picking out pieces and parts, I like the wet, shiny, reflective street in the first one.


I agree about the street in 1. I like the composition of 2. I would hang any of them on my wall


----------



## tinyliny

more 'homework' . . . a swan starting with reference photo. this one I did large, about 16 by 32 inches. so much harder to paint large . this took me literally all day to do.

Watercolor:


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

:loveshower: He's beautiful


----------



## Foxhunter

I too like the street better in one but I like Two the best because it gives more of an impression of people rushing to get out of the wind and rain. 

All,are something to be proud of!


----------



## Change

I just found this thread and I am thoroughly impressed! You not only captured the image of the horses you've painted, but the soul as well. I especially loved the last chestnut in watercolor! Amazing. I also liked the sumi horse with the red in it. Beautiful. You should have an Etsy shop for some of the non-commission work you do - or just to showcase what you can do! I really love those boxes! 

Keep posting! For those of us with the artistic talent of a 2 month old hyperactive puppy, you are an inspiration!


----------



## AnitaAnne

I like the first one the best, the street is what makes it stand out to me and the people are not at prominent. The focus is the rain IMO. 

I love the chestnut!! That is my dream horse could I please have the model 

The swan is beautiful...you have amazing talent. Not many can draw ALL animals so well!! Bravo


----------



## tinyliny

Homework involving painting orchids.


----------



## tinyliny

*landscape watercolor of the Mud flats at Livingston Bay, Camano Island*

a friend keeps telling me I need to paint scenes from Camano Island (my family has a beach house there), soooo . . . . . I did. Took a photo from just where we were having our conversation, overlooking the driftwood. 
this was one of the MOST challengin paintings I've done. I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Change

Beautiful!


----------



## Foxhunter

You are very talented!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Wow! That painting is amazingly good! I love the rays of sunshine; it just has this awesome beachy feel to it.


----------



## Cherrij

Your talent is amazing!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa

hiya and how are you I have got back in xx chat to you soon.


----------



## Kalraii

Wow. TINY. Watercolour? My uncle was always into oils. But watercolours really bring back an old feeling - you know how books used to be designed with watercolour and then printed (before I was born!)? It reminds me of reading those old crumbly books. You have such talent. And you are able to capture the life of the moment too! Do you still take commissions?


----------



## amp23

I'm late to this post, but I'm in love with the artwork!! If you need any new things to work on, I have plenty of ideas  have you done any brindle colored dogs before?


----------



## tinyliny

Kalraii said:


> Wow. TINY. Watercolour? My uncle was always into oils. But watercolours really bring back an old feeling - you know how books used to be designed with watercolour and then printed (before I was born!)? It reminds me of reading those old crumbly books. You have such talent. And you are able to capture the life of the moment too! Do you still take commissions?



I do. you'd want to PM me with details. was it the monochromatic ink wash paintings that made you think of the old books? because that is exactly what they remind me of.


----------



## tinyliny

@amp23

Every dog I've done is new to me, and a brindle colored one would be another 'first time' one. many colored dogs, or long haired ones, are harder to do. But all drawing and painting for accuracy comes down to careful observation, something that we develop over time, with practice.

feel free to share photos with me and I'll let you know if I think I could do someting BETTER than a good photo. that's important. otherwise, it's not really worth my time. (not meaning to sound snooty, tho)


----------



## horseluvr2524

WOW! I'm sorry for the flood of notifications I just gave you. I have thoroughly enjoyed your journal and couldn't help but like all of the posts that had art in them. You are so very talented. I will have to get a commission from you in the future, but first I will have to actually get some decent pictures. :lol:


----------



## Acadianartist

Wow, yes, that swan and the orchid are lovely, but I just love that landscape. Maybe just a personal preference, but wow. The light, the patterns, the driftwood. Lovely. And watercolour is the most difficult medium to master in my opinion.


----------



## Acadianartist

Ok, I went back and can see you've been doing such a variety of subjects! All so well done. 

Have you tried plein air work at all? I mean, everything you do is amazing. I just mention it because I have found plein air work to be the most challenging, and the most rewarding, and the most learning experience ever. Watercolour lends itself well to plein air too, since it's so lightweight. I always bring mine with me on international trips so I can do quick sketches. Just a thought. For me, after painting most of my life, plein air work changed everything.


----------



## tinyliny

I haven't done much painting of landscapes, at all, in any medium. And, plein air scares me. I don't know why. it's different painting from real life, as opposed to a photo.

but, it is my next challenge. I'll need some kind of an easel or stand. 

I'd love to see some of your paintings.


----------



## Acadianartist

tinyliny said:


> I haven't done much painting of landscapes, at all, in any medium. And, plein air scares me. I don't know why. it's different painting from real life, as opposed to a photo.
> 
> but, it is my next challenge. I'll need some kind of an easel or stand.
> 
> I'd love to see some of your paintings.


Plein air can be a bit overwhelming at first. But so, so rewarding! You've done live models, so it's the same. Except that you don't have a lot of control over conditions, like you would indoors. 

The best thing to do is start small, and at first, choose a slightly overcast day in comfortable weather. I paint outside year round, and actually prefer winter to summer. I don't like it when it gets too hot. You can buy a parasol that clips to your easel, but it's a PITA, especially if there's any wind at all. Keep your painting time to an hour or two. Anything more, and the lighting has changed too much. Canvas size should therefore be 11 x 14 or less. I paint bigger indoors, but my favorite sizes for plein air are 11 x 12 or 8 x 10. 

Plein air painting is really about the experience. Sometimes, it falls apart. But when it comes together, it is an awesome feeling. And for each painting I have done outside, I remember the exact conditions. I have had deer walk out in front of me and startle, a chickadee land on my easel and look down, lol. But also bugs in my paint. 

These days I don't have much time to paint. I did start a couple of big ones in my studio, but they're going to take a while to finish. Still dreaming of taking my paint box out with Kodak... if and when I do, I'll start a thread. 

In terms of a portable setup, I like the pochade-style boxes with a slot to carry wet paintings, but you can just take your easel outside to start off. I also modified an old cigar boxes to do very small paintings in (I velcro 5 x 7 panels to the lid and squeeze paint out into pillboxes so I don't need to carry all my tubes). I just paint on my lap. Works great for family vacations when I don't want to bring my whole setup. I also tend to carry a little watercolour kit with me when I travel. It saved my sanity when I had to stay with my daughter in her cabin on a cruise ship for a 24 hr quarantine (she had the flu, but luckily, our room had a balcony). Much like with live models, the trick is to get down the main shapes quickly and not get bogged down with details. Not that I'm any good at it, but I understand the theory, lol! 

This is my paintbox. It mounts on a camera tripod and has drawers which keep all my paint and brushes. The top has a compartment for wet panels. Below is a little 8 x 8 I did of a beaver lodge. Very raw. The goal is to lay down a brush stroke and leave it. You mess around with it too much, you get mud. While I was painting this, I heard thumping under the ice along the shoreline. Finally saw a beaver emerge a few feet away. The Group of Seven did this with small 8 x 10 panels (they are hanging at the National Gallery in Ottawa), which they would then turn into larger pieces. I like that idea. Maybe something for me to do when I retire.


----------



## SueC

tinyliny said:


> a friend keeps telling me I need to paint scenes from Camano Island (my family has a beach house there), soooo . . . . . I did. Took a photo from just where we were having our conversation, overlooking the driftwood.
> this was one of the MOST challengin paintings I've done. I LOVE IT!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 953223
> 
> 
> View attachment 953225
> 
> 
> View attachment 953227


These are sublime! Love them. :dance-smiley05:


----------



## tinyliny

My newest craze? TULIPS!!!!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho

The third is my favorite... You're so talented!


----------



## SueC

Really gorgeous tulips, @tinyliny!  So beautifully painted.

I'm going to share some favourite holiday snaps: The tulip farm in Wynyard, Tasmania.































The colour in that place was just magic.

And these are wombats:




















They make little snorty noises if they feel disturbed!


----------



## tinyliny

Today. Working with a lot of water for movement effects


----------



## SueC

Magnificent, @tinyliny! And it really is giving a sense of motion!


----------



## tinyliny

refernce photo:


----------



## RedDunPaint

One of my favorite things about watercolor is the ability to express movement! I love the horse and I'm a little late replying, but I am _in love_ with the tulips! My family is Dutch and my great-grandparents migrated from the Netherlands so tulips hold a special place in my heart!


----------



## EquineBovine

Subbing to go through later. BEAUTIFUL art!


----------



## tinyliny

A Fresian yearling in a dark stall


----------



## tinyliny

One more


----------



## Acadianartist

LOVE that last one! Stunning!


----------



## tinyliny

I am trying to pay more attention to making things that will fit into ready made frames, in the fixed sizes that they are. I went to Aaron Bros. yesterday and bought $235 worth of frames. Then I have to get and cut mats. It's very expensive just to get art ready for gallery showing, or selling. REmember that when or if you buy gallery art; the cost of framing can be considerable.


----------



## EquineBovine

tinyliny said:


> One more


LOVE THIS ONE! The movement, the colours, everything


----------



## Zexious

I'm in love with the white horse; your anatomy is on point, and I adore the purple undertones!


----------



## tinyliny

*reference photos*

I pretty much need to have good reference photos. I can do things out of my imagination, but it never has the same believably as from a photo, because imagining a light source, and how it plays on the physical from , is hard for me to conjure out of my head.


----------



## tinyliny

Cats! Teacher wants us to continue working loosely


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

Absolutely subbing.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

tinyliny said:


> One more


This is completely framable... the one with the white horse. Wow. Just blown away!


----------



## tinyliny

ok. votes are in; it's the 'white' horse. 

I don't know whose horse that it, but it's a member's horse. I have dozens of photos I copy from here and elsewhere, if they strike my fancy. I am always looking for photos with strong light/dark elements, (lots of shadowing) and expressive action.


----------



## SueC

I've got two "movement" photos you're welcome to improvise with! 





Actually not so easy to capture even on a photo!


----------



## Foxhunter

Re framing. 

I had two pictures done of my three dogs and two terriers for my boss. Pictures are great but the framing was almost as much as the pictures!


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, framing is a bi . . ..

Here's one of those 'tuits", which I now have in my "When I get a round tuit" pile


----------



## SueC

Where elsewhere do you get these lovely photos, @*tinyliny* ? Places like Flickr?

About frames: If anyone is handy and likes rustic sorts of frames, it's possible to make your own very inexpensively from rough-cut timber. All you need is a small table saw, a small drop saw and a sander. A thicknesser is great to have for this but too expensive just for this purpose. Then mount onto black cardboard and pop the rustic frame on top. Glazing can be incorporated but I don't bother for photographs.






It's an excellent treatment for nature photography. With paintings a different homemade style may be better. Anyone here make DIY frames / know someone who makes DIY frames for the purposes of mounting paintings?


----------



## Zexious

Oh, I love that pony, @tinyliny !

I know that a lot of artists need reference pictures to help with lighting/anatomy. It's hardly a fault! I'm absolutely in love with your work!

(And those awesome frames, @SueC ! <3)


----------



## SueC

@*tinyliny* , I just learnt on another thread that you lived in Japan for a few years. How exciting! Such an interesting culture. Did you go see a lot of art? Did any of their art influence you in your painting and drawing?

And I also wondered, have you seen the Japanese movie "Departures"? 2008 film we loved, it was so excellent...


----------



## michaelvanessa

tinyliny said:


> here's Quincy!
> 
> View attachment 649330
> 
> 
> View attachment 649338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, the black is the usual sumi ink wash I use, the brown is COFFEE! and the pink watercolor pencils with water.


tinyliny I cannot thank you so much for what you have done for me and quincy its with a heavy hart that I had to lay quincy to rest last week I hope he will be admired here ilke I admire him in the picture you did for me I cannot thank you enough for every thing xxxx Michael.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

So sorry @michaelvanessa


----------



## whisperbaby22

Sorry for your loss, but yes, the artwork here is really really great.


----------



## tinyliny

Here is a series of paintings I did from photos taken on my trip into central and southeastern Oregon.


----------



## LoriF

I really, really, like these. You are getting better and better.


----------



## tinyliny

@LoriF


Thank you so much! I am really feeling much more confident and I KNOW that I'm getting better. it's a wonderful feeling, and your feedback makes my day!


----------



## LoriF

You ARE getting really good at this and water colors can be so challenging.


----------



## Foxhunter

Beautiful!


----------



## tbrl

wow! You are talented!


----------



## tinyliny

the real country is so much more beautiful than I portray it. It makes me wonder why I live where I do, right next door to a big, noisy and controversy ridden city.


----------



## SueC

Great stuff, @tinyliny! :bowwdown::clap: 
That first one on top is so intricate and gorgeous! I can just see it framed on a wall!


----------



## tinyliny

the noise that accompanied that image; that of cows bawling for their calves, and calves mewling from pain and fear . . well, it was a bit hard to view. It's a different lifestyle, and I don't judge the ranchers, as they work hard for what they have, and they never cause the beasties any more pain than they can avoid. It's a dose of reality. and I was glad to see it, and share with the families that make their living s this way. more power to them, I say.


----------



## Zexious

I am in awe, @tinyliny !! Your work is absolutely beautiful. You seem to not only be improving leaps and bounds (as if it were needed!) but you've got such a wide range of styles that you execute beautifully. 
You could definitely sell your pieces!


----------



## Acadianartist

Wow, these are stunning tiny! Great work! You've captured the light perfectly in that first one. And I love your skies! What skill you have!


----------



## tinyliny

*My new focus: Appaloosas!*

Here is one I have entitled, "Crazy Eyes"


----------



## tinyliny

*powdered pigment play*

this one is more stylized, less realisitic. I have bought some powdered pigments, so played with them .


----------



## SueC

This is great!  I much prefer that to so many things we've got in the Perth Art Gallery. I know beauty isn't supposed to be a mandatory aspect of art, but it sure helps! 


One of the things we have in the art gallery there - the worst exhibit IMO - is an old boot filled up with lard which has solidified around an old telephone cable, and the handset is kind of dangling off all that. :shock:


----------



## tinyliny

my art is never provocative. I sometimes wish it were.


----------



## Knave

I think your art causes emotion. I had to look up the word provocative... I don’t think it ever causes a negative emotion, but that’s a good thing in my opinion. I feel something when I look at the “crazy eyes.” It is something like connection...


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> Here is one I have entitled, "Crazy Eyes"
> 
> 
> View attachment 967025


Loving your work. I love this pic of 'crazy eyes' because one of the heifers i worked with had similar eyes. I called her 'crazy horse' lol. She really was flighty and crazy, but she became one of my favourites.


----------



## tinyliny

I loved the character on the series, "Orange is the New Black", who was called Crazy Eyes. But, I gave up on the series after one year. Too explicit for me.


But, I , too, feel that that horse is looking right into my soul .


----------



## Zexious

Your work is so wonderfully dynamic and diverse, tiny! 
The first one (in post 263) looks like it belongs on the cover of a high end, coffee table children's book. The other looks like it belongs framed and hung in my house 

Keep on posting! Your art never fails to brighten my day!


----------



## tinyliny

*More Appy Inspirations*

this one is from a photo someone posted on the Chief Joseph FB page. This is the horse that I rode, though I have not faithfully represented his spots, and his head is , in reality, much longer than I've made it ( I lost the perspective a bit, working on such a large piece that I had to tilt the board it was taped to away from me, thus screwing up the perspective. . . . anyway . . excuses )


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

I read somewhere a long time ago, something along these lines - so not a direct quote

If you want a photo image, take a photo. A painting is never going to be as rigidly accurate.

But you have captured this horse's personality and that is a very precious talent


----------



## tinyliny

*more Appy inspirations*

this is "Fun With Spots!"


----------



## knightrider

Love your spots! I am a big appy fan too.


----------



## SueC

You've done it again! Champagne bubbles all through me from looking at your art. Looove those appies.

:dance-smiley05::loveshower::dance-smiley05::bowwdown::happydance:


----------



## farmpony84

kind of a different style for you but I like it. The spots are fun. Kind of like a summer hi how are you type card.


----------



## Zexious

Really stunning, tiny!
Out of curiosity: do you have a DA account? You should definitely get one, if you're at all interested at getting in touch with the art community. I know your work would be a huge hit there.


----------



## tinyliny

that's Deviant Art? @Zexious?


----------



## Zexious

Yes ma'am! c:


----------



## my2geldings

How in the world did I miss this thread?! you're so talented and creative!!! Now seriously you need to add some Canadians to that portfolio lady! come on now! *grin*


----------



## tinyliny

*Some more commissions*

first is a Cat , memorial portrait.













This next is for a friend. But, while these are cute, they do not satisfy what I want for her , as a good portrait of her Kiger mustang mare.


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582

The cat is beautiful, and I love the horses, especially the second one.


----------



## tinyliny

*Bad Girl, Ryder!*

this portrait is my friend's young dog. She was looking down at her dog, as the dog was sitting on leafstrewn grass, looking up , with a slightly, "guilty" look in her eyes, . . .you know how dogs can be. So, I named it , "Bad Girl, Ryder".


This about 12 by 16 inches, oil on canvas. It took me AGES to do becaause I did the whole face once, then more or less repainted over the top because I did not like it. I love the result now!


first, the reference photo:


----------



## tinyliny

I can see that I made her nose a bit too small, and eded up with more of a 'puppy ' look. I don't care!!! I put so darn much time into that, I'm not going back to 'fix' anything.


----------



## Elsie

Beautiful art tinyliny.


----------



## Acadianartist

It's adorable! No need to fix anything  You captured the spirit of the dog, which is much more important that being photorealistic.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Awww, I love it!!


----------



## NavigatorsMom

I love it Tiny! The abstract background is really nice, it doesn't distract from the dog but it looks so cool too! Your thread is definitely one of the places I like to come to when I'm stuck on inspiration for my own art. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinyliny

*I think I like Oil Painting!!*

I've had this request for a portrait of this lovely Andalusian Mare for some time. I have decided to embark quickly, after just barely finishing the dog portrait.


Here is reference photo, and first two roughing in. I can already see the face is a bit long in relation to the size of the jaw. 



Do you think I should enlarge the jaw, or shorten the face?


I have to let it dry for a few days before I make any adjustments and move on with clearer colors and details. I think it will take about 4 installments, each of 2 to 3 hours to finish.


----------



## Acadianartist

This is gorgeous @Tiny! You're making me wish I had time to paint...

As per your question, if it were my painting, I'd be tempted to lower the jawbone a smidge. I think it looks high in the rough-in when compared to the picture. And it would likely be all that's needed to make it look more proportioned. Also, you've done a great job on the delicate muzzle, so it would be a shame to have to redo that part!


----------



## Acadianartist

This may help you adjust that jawbone. That is the exact same triangle copied and pasted onto your painting.


----------



## tinyliny

@Acadianartist. Can you apply that same triangle to this version and the reference photo? How did you do that? Photoshop?


----------



## Acadianartist

Gladly! It was done with Microsoft Digital Image Suite. I sometimes use Photoshop, but find it to be less user friendly than this program. Keep in mind that this is very much an approximation. I'd say the jaw bone is fine this time. Not exactly like the photo, but close enough. I do really like how well you rendered the softness in the eye! 

I would say that the ears seem a smidge too long to me. But if people wanted photorealism, they'd just take a photo. If this was my horse, I'd be thrilled with the results! I really like the style you're developing.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@tinyliny @Acadianartist I was going to say leave as is, I think its awesome, I would hang it on my wall. Didn't even take much notice of the ears being slightly large till acadianartist pointed it out. Love seeing your work


----------



## tinyliny

ShirtHotTeez said:


> @*tinyliny* @*Acadianartist* I was going to say leave as is, I think its awesome, I would hang it on my wall. Didn't even take much notice of the ears being slightly large till acadianartist pointed it out. Love seeing your work





Too late. I'm already onward and upward! I did make the ears smaller. 

I am also changing the background. but, it looks good.


this painting is only my 4th oil painting since I got back into art . (way back in the 70's I used to paint in oils for a bit). So, I have to learn how to do things , all over again. It entails a lot of painting over, and repainting and changing . . .. something one cannot do in watercolors. Kinda likin it.


I'll post the most recent update later today. I'm staying home today with a headcold, so will paint for hours!


----------



## tinyliny

I just need one more day to finish


----------



## Acadianartist

Oh my... that takes my breath away tiny! And I love the background, but the lighting on the face is stunning! Oil is a great medium.


----------



## tinyliny

Acadianartist said:


> Oh my... that takes my breath away tiny! And I love the background, but the lighting on the face is stunning! Oil is a great medium.





thank you! from you, that means a lot. I've put in hours and hours. I keep changing and changing and repainting small areas. but, It's really coming out nicely. Oil painting really IS the king of painting. you just cannot get that intense color in any other medium, and the shine and luminosity! 



The more I paint, the more I realize that value, that of light and dark, is the single most important part of a painting. I am usually too timid about it. Even in this painting, it is too tepid, but it's getting there.


the size is 16 by 20 inches. Now, I have to decide what to charge the client . . . . the hardest part of all!


----------



## Acadianartist

I've dabbled in all mediums, and for a long time, worked with acrylics. But then I started to paint outdoors and acrylic would freeze in colder temps, so I switched to oil. I really can't imagine going back now for all the reasons you name. I do sometimes work in acrylic if I want to do a lot of glazing, but otherwise, I much prefer oil. 

Watercolour is the single most unforgiving medium. But it's great to train you to think about each stroke! Also, to capture movement, and force yourself to do quick sketches, I found. Also the most portable. I have taken my watercolour kit on many trips and it has helped pass the time. 

This is really making me think about painting... and I have two paintings downstairs which I started a while ago. Maybe this weekend, I'll get back into it, but it's hard when you haven't painted in a while, because the results can be disappointing at first. Anyway, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## jaydee

Thats a lovely piece of work.
You can get very different results using oils but I find the drying time frustrating, I found that enamel paints were a great compromise as the results are similar but the drying time much faster.
I'd like to try egg tempera paint now that its available in ready mix form, it can't be used on canvas but it is fast drying and gives amazing results


----------



## tinyliny

Winter is the best time to paint. I like the down time of winter; I can't garden, there is no pressure to be out in the great outdoors. I just stay at home and paint. Mind you, my kids are grown and I don't have animals at home to care for. But, when the good weather comes, it's much harder to get settled in for a half day of painting.


----------



## Acadianartist

@Tiny, yes, winter used to be when I painted most. Even outside (what's a little cold and snow to this Canuck!). But now, I know that even if I can manage to find an hour or two on any given day, the probability of finding that time again within a few days is low. In other words, it's hard to motivate myself when I know I won't be able to touch the painting again in weeks, maybe months. 

But someday, like you, my kids will be grown and I will retire! So keep posting your paintings so I can live vicariously through you for now.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

tinyliny said:


> I just need one more day to finish


Just wow tinyliny, that is awesome


----------



## tinyliny

I've been at home, sick as a dog, for 4 days now. I could not even summon up the energy to paint. Today, I felt better. Tomorrow , I paint!!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez

@tinyliny sorry to hear you have been unwell


----------



## tinyliny

*Finished! Andalusian Princess*

I got better enough to paint yesterday and finished. I wasn't sure about putting the mane on or not, but ended up putting it on. This mare has wonderful thick mane, and it's such a part of her beauty.


Naturally, I keep seeing things I've done wrong, or think are wrong. The ear . . they now seem short. Now the jaw seems TOO big. The eye! It's too large, the background is too busy, I dunno. but I can't work on it anymore. I love it, but I'm DONE!!!


----------



## Acadianartist

WOW, this is simply stunning. Stop picking it apart, it is done! The owner will be thrilled!


----------



## Knave

I love it too. I think it’s my favorite you’ve done.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

No one ever sees more flaws in a work of art than the artist themselves. 


I think it looks amazing!


----------



## Walkamile

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny

Thank you. It is sold. $500!


----------



## SueC

it, @tinyliny. It's splendid.

Take good care of yourself, and have fun with the paints!


----------



## tinyliny

Back to watercolors. . . Done from photos taken from the window of my parents’ beach house.


----------



## Acadianartist

Lovely work as always @Tiny. I love doing quick watercolour sketches, but you master the medium far better than I ever have. 

I wanted to tell you that I actually finished a painting last Saturday, partly due to me following this thread! I had started it long ago, but never had time to work on it. Talking about painting got me motivated again, and since it's been too cold here to do much with the horses, I figured I'd work on it for a couple of hours Saturday. It's a big one - 30 x 40. But I think it's done! So I started another which will be of Kodak. I don't know if I'll ever finish that one, but I'll try. I always find it so hard to do portraits, especially of animals I know. It's like I don't have the necessary objectivity to render them accurately enough. But I'm taking another shot at it. 

Anyway, thanks for the inspiration. 

Oh, and in case anyone ever thought that my username has anything to do with my artistic ability, I'd like to shatter that idea. It was a username created for an art forum I used to frequent a lot, so when I joined horse forum, thinking I'd probably not be posting much (LOL), I just re-used it instead of creating something new. The Acadian part is authentic though


----------



## tinyliny

Fjord horse comes in from the snow


----------



## tinyliny

@Acadianartist I wish I COULD do quick watercolor sketches. Those landscapes took much longer than than they should have. They are only small things, too, like 8 by 12.


the Fjord horse took about 1.5 hours, maybe 2.


----------



## Acadianartist

Gorgeous Fjord! I do quick sketches because that's all I have the patience to do in watercolour  They're not meant as finished pieces. Maybe someday I'll get ambitious, but for now, they're just for practice. Yours are altogether different! 

Did you use some Chinese white in that mane? Maybe it's called something else in different parts of the world... opaque white would be better terminology. Tell me you didn't plan to leave all those white spots and pieces of mane uncoloured from the beginning...


----------



## tinyliny

I almost never use opaque white. I used a latex resist to put the snow blobs and the white part of the mane and the shine spot in the eye. the rest is just placement of darks and lights where they belong.


Watercolor takes way more planning than any other medium. 



I am doing a dog right now, as the snow falls down hour after hour. They say it will turn to rain soon, which is worse, as the gutters will overflow with the moisture. We've had about 20 inches fall in the last 10 days. very, very rare for this area.


----------



## tinyliny

*Tiffany, the Cavalier King Charles spaniel*

this is my mother-in-law's dog. This is a smaller painting, only 8 by 12, watercolor, from a photo I took.


----------



## Elsie

Beautifull. All of them!


----------



## tinyliny

*The Great Waves*

View attachment 985591
I did this painting just sort of from my imagination, and it took shape somewhat unplanned. It is inspired by a very famous painting .
I bet you know it. I'll explain later. . . 



First, take a look at the two images. both have the red dot, but one with it in the center of the page, and the other more to the left. Tell me candidly which location you prefer. (the dots are cut out of red paper, but once I decide, I will paint them onto the paper, permanently).















and they are based loosely on this painting:


----------



## SueC

We both prefer the dot placement more to the side.

I love the scrolly octopus-ness of your waves, and the colours you've made them, and the additional scrolly decorations on each surface.  It's really beautiful - it combines a simplicity and austerity with intricacy, somehow.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse

To the left. It balances the content out nicely.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

Honestly my brain didn't recognize it as a boat with the dot off to the left. :redface: I don't even know why. I personally like the dot in the middle, it creates that appearance of the boat crashing headlong into the wave. Either way, it looks beautiful. Truly amazing, I am in awe


----------



## Dustbunny

Personally, I like the dot in the middle.


Beautiful work! 
Me...Never got brave enough to try watercolors.


----------



## tinyliny

Dustbunny said:


> Personally, I like the dot in the
> 
> middle.
> 
> 
> Beautiful work!
> Me...Never got brave enough to try watercolors.


You mean in the middle of the boat, right? Verses in the middle of the whole painting ,as it is when the dot is in the prow of the boat.


----------



## SueC

@tinyliny, everytime you mention _verses_, I want to write you a poem! ;-)

There was a painter from Seattle
Whose favourite muse wasn't cattle
But show her a horse
And she'll say, "Oh of course!"
And with oils and canvas do battle!


Hmmm. I don't think it's a battle, I think it's more a dance, but it didn't rhyme with cattle etc. Look what happened because of _Seattle_. I may have to re-think this one...


----------



## tinyliny

Ha ha!,,

How long did it take you to compose that?

We used to play our own game, called " Limericks ". Each person has a piece of paper. They writ only the opening line of a five line limerick. They must respect the cadence requirements. Then, they pass it to the person on their left. ( and they get a paper passed to them from the right. A circle). Then, you add the next line to the limerick and pass again. It gets written and the passed back to the original writer. Works best with five persons but can work with four. 

The results are hysterical !,!


----------



## SueC

It was 7 minutes between when you posted and I responded, so t = <7 minutes. But it's a limerick, and silly rhymes are easy! I was making them up all the time when we were building our house or fencing our farm, to complain about problems with processes and so forth, while having a laugh! 

And we make them up as we go along all the time, at home. Some of them are so bad they're good! :rofl:

That sounds like a great game! I've only ever played that free-form - everyone in a circle, one ball to throw around randomly, one person starts off the story, then throws the ball and the person it's directed at catches and has to quickly make up the next sentence before passing it on again. It's very funny! :rofl: As a variation, you can do one word at a time.

Or you can play it walking with your spouse, just the two of you. I was forever making up purple alligators and he was forever making them eat other characters, and I'd say, "But such-and-such wasn't really dead, they just played dead and got away!" And he'd say, "No they didn't, the purple crocodile ran after them fast and finished them off once and for all!" etc etc :rofl: And then you have to invent new characters, or send the purple crocodile on vacation...


----------



## tinyliny

Well, I posted those two different choices with the red dot location on my Facebook page and got a nearly perfectly split set of answers. I still haven't decided.


----------



## egrogan

I don't have an artistic bone in my body, so my mind did some weird free association before I understood what I was looking at.

First image, I thought it was a painting of a woman with an elaborate strapless dress on, with the dot being the top of the dress sitting in front of her bare skin.

Then I saw your "reference" picture and realized we were looking at waves. So then I looked at the second option for your painting, and looking at it the second time, the white feature with the dot on the end looked like a stylized fish or bird jumping out of the waves (the dot being his eye).

_Then _I read other people talking about a boat!! HUH??? I had to go back and look several more times. The dot in the middle of the boat reads like a Japanese flag to me. I think I like it on the end better. But I've just given you a glimpse into an incredibly non-artistic brain, so take my opinion with a heaping dose of (sea)salt!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter

egrogan said:


> I don't have an artistic bone in my body, so my mind did some weird free association before I understood what I was looking at.
> 
> First image, I thought it was a painting of a woman with an elaborate strapless dress on, with the dot being the top of the dress sitting in front of her bare skin.
> 
> Then I saw your "reference" picture and realized we were looking at waves. So then I looked at the second option for your painting, and looking at it the second time, the white feature with the dot on the end looked like a stylized fish or bird jumping out of the waves (the dot being his eye).
> 
> _Then _I read other people talking about a boat!! HUH??? I had to go back and look several more times. The dot in the middle of the boat reads like a Japanese flag to me. I think I like it on the end better. But I've just given you a glimpse into an incredibly non-artistic brain, so take my opinion with a heaping dose of (sea)salt!


OK how can you call yourself non-artistic after that paragraph?! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny

@egrogan
I like the way you think. 

The other day I was trail riding with some friends. We were coming down along an open trail toward a picnic area. In the distance I could see one human being sitting at the picnic table and something, something strange, standing next to him. I couldn't make out what it was, but for the life of me, it looked like an ostrich standing next to him. In my reasonable brain, I knew this was absolutely impossible. Therefore I didn't say anything because I didn't want to appear crazy.

I pointed at it and said," what IS that?". My friend answered, "I dunno, but it looks exactly like an ostrich "!

YES! Great minds think alike.


Was it an ostrich? Of course not! That would be next to impossible.


----------



## SueC

For @egrogan!


----------



## egrogan

First-wine goblet 
Second-a kiss


----------



## tinyliny

Kiss first, then goblet. It looks like the kissers are currently constantly approaching


----------



## Dustbunny

tinyliny said:


> You mean in the middle of the boat, right? Verses in the middle of the whole painting ,as it is when the dot is in the prow of the boat.



Actually, I like the dot on the bow/prow of the boat.


----------



## tinyliny

*painting on sheets!*

used Sumi charcoal based ink on sheets!


these vary in size from about 2 by 3 feet, to 4 by 5 feet. I havent decided how to 'finish' them. I mean, like mount them in a way that is good for display.


----------



## RidingWithRuby

Oh goodness, those are gorgeous! I want to try painting a horse this weekend but I have no clue where to start, haha. I especially love #2 and #3!


----------



## Knave

Those really are spectacular Tiny!


----------



## waresbear

Those are beautiful. You are extremely talented!


----------



## SueC

Gorgeous!  How big are they? A friend of mine did an acrylic of a numbat on fabric for me, used some sort of fixative and made the thing into a pillow which has pride of place in our house. We don't wash the pillow, it's display only! 



Brett's grandfather did the Native American painting when he was young. We framed and displayed it recently. It seems to me Brett inherited some of the man's creative genes!


----------



## tinyliny

I'm thinking of possibly quilting them! with a very thin batting, and perhaps using some small, shiny black beads. I dunno. Then, hanging using a weighted rod along the top and bottom, like old timey marcrame wall hanging.


----------



## SueC

Oh, that's an excellent idea! A wall hanging!


----------



## tinyliny

*Watercolor portrait in a classic style*

Used many layers of colors to try and get the depth of color of a dark bay horse.


----------



## SueC

This is so, so beautiful!  And I really love what you've done with the background, too! All soft and impressionistic and lovely...


----------



## tinyliny

I wanted it to look like those 1950's / 1960's book illustrations.


----------



## tinyliny

*Celtic, Maori, Kwakiutl, ? inspired patterns*

I like curlyques, and patterns like one sees in NW Indian art, and Maori patterns, Celtic snakes, and even art / caligraphy from the Koran. 



So, listening to a good story on Audible, I just curliqued away the hours.


----------



## knightrider

Oh wow, totally cool! You are capable of so many different styles! And all good!


----------



## CopperLove

Your work is always SO lovely but I just had to say this about the latest, since I have had horse tattoos on the brain lately even though this isn't the right time in my life to spend money on such a thing: THAT would make a very lovely horse tattoo (I've seen a similar style done as tattoos that weren't nearly so well designed as your drawing/painting), as would the very expressive lines on the pieces you shared on fabric. I might have to try to commission you if I'm ever ready to finally take that step. :wink:


----------



## tinyliny

Yes, it could function as a tattoo design. I think I'd want to do and redo it several times to perhaps simplify a bit.


----------



## tinyliny

*second in series*


----------



## ACinATX

Beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny

*Reference photos welcome!*

I've completed two more, and wish to continue in this vein as long as it feels enjoyable to me. It's actually more of a 'craft', like knitting or needle felting, in that it's a lot of repetitive and limited colors and movements. But, I just get into a zone and listen to a book on Audible, and it's very enjoyable. 



I'll post the others as soon as I can photograph them, but in the meantime, if you have a good photo that you would like me to MAYBE use as reference, I welcome them. This means, full body, not head on or tail on, either in motions, or standing in a very regal manner. back ground is irrelevant.


----------



## AnitaAnne

I love these curly horses! So amazing. Would be a good idea for the Breyer Horses, magnets or even for cars


----------



## jaydee

How large a size could you paint something like that?


----------



## tinyliny

jaydee said:


> How large a size could you paint something like that?





In watercolor, about 20 by 36 inches That's a full sheet of watercolor paper. If so, I'd have to buy a heavier piece, but that's doable.


to go larger, I'd have to use canvas and some other medium,, like acrylic or oil. I'm not sure it would have the same feel , though.


----------



## tinyliny

*patterned horse #3 and #4*

Both of these were done from images posted on HF. I cannot remember the names of the persons posting . One was from an old contest I hosted for best bucking horse photo. She one a painting from me. The other I copied off a long time back. Someone's adorable foal. 


I think I may darken the blue foal, so I have not yet sealed it. It's necessary to seal it so that the watercolor cannot be smudged by becoming damp.


----------



## AnitaAnne

Oh my! These are amazing! 

I'm thinking more in the lines of jewelry rather than big posters. Or books for children, the curly horse series type thing. 

Could see that foal in the heart as a necklace and earrings set. Would be stunning! 

Hopefully you are protecting these images so folks can't steal them from the internet...


----------



## tinyliny

Yeah, I should have watermarked them. Let me see what I can do to rectify that.


----------



## SueC

These are fantastic! 

And this next comment is about something you posted a while ago - the boat and the waves. We were looking at them again today and I was thinking that the waves looked almost octopus-like, as if they were part of a living thing, which makes the whole thing even more dramatic and makes stories start in one's head. 

It's like the curly shapes kind of morphed from there to your horse paintings.  Looks fabulous.


----------



## egrogan

Funny you should mention the waves painting- back in October, I was away on a business trip in a small coastal city. I was working at a coffee shop, looked up, and saw this on the wall!









I meant to post it on this thread back then, and forgot in the hectic nature of that trip. But just found I still had it on my phone.


----------



## tinyliny

Very famous painting by Hokusai, I think . He was famous even in his lifetime, but I believe he still died a pauper. His style very much influenced the impressionists of europe. such as this by Van Goch:


----------



## tinyliny

*Picasso, famous old mustang Stallion*

heard about this old guy, said to be around 30, still out on the range, but no longer able to fight for mares, he is on his own, until he can't get up again. He is much photographed.


I debated about putting in some background, very light and in the same patterned system, to signify more sagebrush and perhaps a mesa studded skyline. 



or, something to indicate wind . . . . 

or, do nothing more. so hard to decide.


----------



## AnitaAnne

tinyliny said:


> heard about this old guy, said to be around 30, still out on the range, but no longer able to fight for mares, he is on his own, until he can't get up again. He is much photographed.
> 
> 
> I debated about putting in some background, very light and in the same patterned system, to signify more sagebrush and perhaps a mesa studded skyline.
> 
> 
> 
> or, something to indicate wind . . . .
> 
> or, do nothing more. so hard to decide.
> View attachment 1003317


What about a small herd, in the distance (right upper corner)...and waves (like sand) in between

The dusty hues, and hay colored grassland would signify fall...the time when things are fading...but maybe I am over thinking this


----------



## tinyliny

*Apocolyptic influences*

I painted this storm scene in watercolors about a year ago, then recently took it out and did ink work, all over it. It started out to jsut be like the ink lines used in old timey etchings, to create lights and darks. Then I started to embed faces and other things inside the shapes that came out. It's a bit of a Where's Waldo thing.


There are horses, nudes, a phallus and a pair of breasts, a rhino, some trout, lots of faces, a kitty, and some other stuff.


----------



## tinyliny

*something a bit more cheerful!*

I absolutely adore tulips! there is something about the color that I find fascinating. This small painting came out so pleasingly. It is 8 by 15 inches. 



I worked on it while listening to Elton John's autobiography on Audible. I am open to recommendations for my next Audible book. I do love a good novel!


----------



## tinyliny

the colors look so washed out in those photos! pfewy!


----------



## egrogan

@*tinyliny* , have you already read _A Gentleman in Moscow? _It's still the best novel I've read in the past few years: https://www.amazon.com/Gentleman-Moscow-Novel-Amor-Towles/dp/0670026190

I have also enjoyed the thrillers by Ruth Ware (I think her latest is _Turn of the Key, _and I'm pretty sure she's up to 3 or 4 novels by now). 

Not fiction, but have you read _Rough Magic: Riding the World's Loneliest Horse Race? _It's a really engaging first-person story of the youngest woman to win the Mongol Derby. I read it in one plane ride it was such a great book!

My husband has also been telling me I need to read _Say Nothing: A True Story of Murder and Memory in Northern Ireland_ but I haven't gotten to it yet. Not exactly uplifting for the times though...

Those are the ones that come to mind right away- not sure if they're all on Audible but hope you find something good :grin:


----------



## QtrBel

Love the tulips. Beautiful work. Some of my favorite flowers but even planting year to year they just don't do so well here. Wrong climate.


----------



## tinyliny

the models for tthose tulips I bought from a neighbor who is selling for a Hmong Family, who normally sell at the Pike Street Market, our famous old open air market in Seattle. To help the family, she is selling from a bucket on her front porch, . . so mask on face, I went and bought them with money in an envelop. Our neighborhood is doing a lot of small things to help locals.


my own tulips date from years ago. They divide every year, but get smaller, too. If you plant the varieties that are older, closer to the original, and avoid the hybrids, they will often come back for years. Red Darwins, and the plain yellows.


part of my front garden:


----------



## tinyliny

*Getting into florals!~*

These I picked, with permission, on my afternoon walk.
Magnolias.


----------



## whisperbaby22

Again, thanks for putting up these beautiful paintings.


----------



## tinyliny

I'm taping them facing out, onto the inside of my picture window, so those that pass on the sidewalk in front of my property, only about 20 feet away, can see them.


----------



## QtrBel

Here I would have to dig and chill. For that trouble I used to purchase prechilled to pot up so I had a few. 

Sharing your lovely pictures that way brings back memories of what we did to help insulate and keep doggo from going through our ceiling to floor windows. We would cut the insulation foam boards to fit the bottom half and prime them then do paintings themed for the season. Did both sides so we could have a variety.

Makes me want to walk in your neighborhood.


----------



## tinyliny

*Still under the spell of the tulips*

I finished a second 'stained glass tulip' piece, so they can be paired.


----------



## Acadianartist

LOVE the flower art! It's still grey and dull here - there won't be greenery for probably another month, much less flowers - so these are lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, those aren't from my garden. I bought those. However, mine are starting to bloom!


----------



## Foxhunter

You are very talented, makes me envious! I can just about draw stick people!


----------



## tinyliny

*Social Distancing with the Blues*

I couldn't get inspired to paint anything, so I just 'played' with one of my favorite colors: Indigo Blue. I used a bunch of different watercolor techniques here.


----------



## tinyliny

*commissioned portrait in watercolor/ watercolor pencils*

this one is only 9 by 12 inches. smaller than I usually work, and the reference photo was not very good. I could not really see any detail in the face. but, it's the best she could offer me.


----------



## tinyliny

*recent artwork*

these are watercolor, but I used a lot heavier application of pigment, and a bit of white colored pencil, too.


----------



## QtrBel

Beautiful!


----------



## Knave

I really like the horse and snake!


----------



## tinyliny

Knave said:


> I really like the horse and snake!





Again, the reference photo was taken from here , from a long ways back. The snake is my imagination.


----------



## tinyliny

*Second half of portrait commision pair*

I tried to make these relate to each other in style. They are pretty small by my typical standards, and the reference photos I had to work from were utterly miserable. I hope the owner will see enough likeness in the painting to be happy.


I am going to post one of the reference photos I had to work from.


----------



## tinyliny

*Another commission*

As per the client's request, went back to ink wash. this is a bit larger , at about 11 by 14


----------



## tinyliny

and, yes, the horse's eyes ARE very wideset. Here is reference photo"


----------



## Acadianartist

Love that last one! Amazing work! But that reference photo...really? Do people not bother to take good photos for an art commission?


----------



## tinyliny

Acadianartist said:


> Love that last one! Amazing work! But that reference photo...really? Do people not bother to take good photos for an art commission?





I totally agree with you. all the reference photos were not what I prefer, although the last one is charming, in a quirky sort of way. Perhaps I should have made the mane lie down poitely, but then, perhaps that is not the character of that horse, and trying to catch the character of an animal is what I try my best at. I don't want to 'sanitize' them .


----------



## gottatrot

The latest horse head ink wash is one I wish I could find in stores as a mass production. You are very talented.


----------



## knightrider

> You are very talented.


 Yes yes yes yes yes!!!!! Gorgeous work!


----------



## LoriF

I like the reference photo for the last one, it's quirky. Love the ink wash, it's beautiful. 

Wish there was a love button.


----------



## tinyliny

me so happy.


----------



## whisperbaby22

I love that last reference photo. It really shows the character of the horse. Great work on all of these.


----------



## tinyliny

*Floral Flings to make you happy!*

Using only 4 actual pigments (these are liquid watercolors, that come from a bottle and act a bit more like ink . . ) I created these floral flings. I have 4 now. The mat is 10 inches by 20 inches. I had a bunch I got at a garage sale. Have ordered 5 ready made frames for these.


----------



## Kalraii

I love all your work that I've seen. The horse and snake would make for a great original tattoo as well! I am still planning on hiring your services when I finally settle on "the one" (if you'd have me!). I'm not much of a photographer but I love paintings.. there is something just so personal about them. Beautiful stuff as always. I never have tried to draw in my life but you're inspiring me...


----------



## lb27312

Wow love the hummingbird picture.... But honestly love all the pictures! Your talent is awesome...


----------



## tinyliny

Kalraii said:


> I love all your work that I've seen. The horse and snake would make for a great original tattoo as well! I am still planning on hiring your services when I finally settle on "the one" (if you'd have me!). I'm not much of a photographer but I love paintings.. there is something just so personal about them. Beautiful stuff as always. I never have tried to draw in my life but you're inspiring me...





This means a lot to me. I appreciate your original nature, too. I'm sure we could have the best time just chatting for hours, over tea or coffee. I am so pleased that you like my work.
When you are ready, I will do my best to get a work to you that you like at a very reasonable price. Horse Forum is where I learned that I could really bring horses to life, with a paintbrush, and people like my work. this is always hard for artists to really believe, as we always doubt ourselves, and compare ourselves to others. 



I now am secure in the knowlgedeg that I am skilled, and have something to offer that is worth the price I ask. I no longer work for practically free , because . . . well, . . I'm worth it!!! (just love to say that.) Thank You, Horse Forum, for all that you have done to grow me .


----------



## tinyliny

Avna’s Pippa.


----------



## gottatrot

Oh wow, that is amazing and just perfect. What a treasure to have such a nice work of your horse.


----------



## tinyliny

@Avna . . . . I did ask you if I could paint that photo. Hope you like it. I know the hind left is a bit off, but, well, too late to 'erase' (not possible in watercolors).


----------



## Avna

I love it!!

Gonna sell it to me?


----------



## tinyliny

sure . pm me, please


----------



## Acadianartist

I love the expression in Pippa's face! I can see why Avna would want to buy it! I would too!


----------



## tinyliny

*ball point pen doodles*

I simply CANNOT talk on the phone without a pen in my hand, and any kind of paper material under it. I have , in this hypnotic state, doodled all over some important documents, like my son's birth certificate. It's one of my obsessive compulsive behaviors. (I'm actually not kidding )


I doodled this last night. I rather like the movement. too bad its on crappy paper.


----------



## SuddenLife

Ohhh love it! I agree on the movement; both the pose and linework feel very dynamic.

I sort of like that it's simply on line paper. It fits the rest of the aesthetic, in a sense. I feel if you scan this in, it can really add to the overal image.


----------



## tinyliny

*Cat portrait commission*

did this for a friend. She hasnt' seen it yet.
I took the head from one photo she gave me and used another photo to create the body in a desired position. This is using sumi ink on watercolor paper.


----------



## knightrider

Oh, that's just beautiful!


----------



## QHriderKE

Do you know of any good resources for learning about watercolor? I've messed around with ink and watercolor a few times and I'm looking for some videos or even a good book on different techniques cause I'm just winging it.
This is the first time I picked up watercolor:


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, that is simply charming!!!! I think I would take the rabbit without the feather. You see, all the techniques in the world wont overcome poor composition. Having the feather , so heavy, at the bottom, pulls the viewers eye off the rabbit. However, the way that the rabbit's eye is obviously looking downward adds tons of charm. This is part of what I employ in my my portraits to really engage the viewer. Things like a tilt of the head, a lift of an eyebrow, the roll of an eyeball . .. these all confer a human emotion.

as to watercolor techniques . . there are many, many videos out there. Number one is that you MUST have wwatercolor paper. you can never achieve any of the techniques they will show you unless you utilize REAL watercolor paper, and of a decent/good quality. If you value your time to learn, you must value it enough to pay the cost of decent watercolor paper.
After that, spend some time experimenting with how watercolor flows. a certain number of techniques you probably need to be taught, as they are not really self evident.

These include:
Wet into Wet
a beaded wash
lifting a color
controling the edge.

Watercolor is my passion, but it is very difficult, technically. However, you have created a lovely little sketch that reminds me very much of the lovely works by Beatix Potter, of "Peter Rabbit" fame. If this is your style, do not abandon it for someone else's. and do not be afraid to play, and make tons of mistakes. I am always happy to answer individual questions, though I do not have any watercolor videos to share. 

Caroline


----------



## QHriderKE

tinyliny said:


> Oh, that is simply charming!!!! I think I would take the rabbit without the feather. You see, all the techniques in the world wont overcome poor composition. Having the feather , so heavy, at the bottom, pulls the viewers eye off the rabbit. However, the way that the rabbit's eye is obviously looking downward adds tons of charm. This is part of what I employ in my my portraits to really engage the viewer. Things like a tilt of the head, a lift of an eyebrow, the roll of an eyeball . .. these all confer a human emotion.
> 
> as to watercolor techniques . . there are many, many videos out there. Number one is that you MUST have wwatercolor paper. you can never achieve any of the techniques they will show you unless you utilize REAL watercolor paper, and of a decent/good quality. If you value your time to learn, you must value it enough to pay the cost of decent watercolor paper.
> After that, spend some time experimenting with how watercolor flows. a certain number of techniques you probably need to be taught, as they are not really self evident.
> 
> These include:
> Wet into Wet
> a beaded wash
> lifting a color
> controling the edge.
> 
> Watercolor is my passion, but it is very difficult, technically. However, you have created a lovely little sketch that reminds me very much of the lovely works by Beatix Potter, of "Peter Rabbit" fame. If this is your style, do not abandon it for someone else's. and do not be afraid to play, and make tons of mistakes. I am always happy to answer individual questions, though I do not have any watercolor videos to share.
> 
> Caroline


The feather was put there because I didn't want to use up another sheet of paper to try it, especially because I dont know what im doing. 

I learned pretty quick that watercolor paper makes a big difference though! I tried to watercolor some ink sketches i had made into thank you cards for my business and it didnt work near so well. 









And some friends saw the jackrabbit and convinced me to try a jackalope for the fun of it! 









I'll definitely be looking in to how to properly do some things and maybe get more than 1 brush! Thank you so so much, you are beyond kind!


----------



## tinyliny

I like the riders better than the jackalope. somethings off on its anatomy, or balance. Yes, some good brushes help, too. it looks like you are doing a lot of scrubbing and brush activity. try putting more paint and water on your brush, and have your paper at a slight tilt, and then gently pull the paint downward, into the areas that you want to fill. Too much water and too much tilt, and it will run a long drip down, but keeping it wet means you have more time to move it around without ending up with visible edges where you don't want them. Then, while the painted area is still damp, pick up some accent color with equal or less amounts of water and touch the area you want to add a variant of color, allowing it to just bleed naturally into the basecolor you have laid down. see what happens.


----------



## Celeste

I have never noticed this thread before. You have some great work here.


----------



## tinyliny

Some Recent Work, after a LOOOOOONG Dry spell!

this is from a photo of a friend's deceased barn cat:


----------



## tinyliny

my watercolor portrait, loviing the reds and blues:


----------



## tinyliny

Next, another portrait for another deceased but beloved animal: ZZ. First the reference photo, then the progression. This one took much longer than normal, and used many layers of reds, purples, blues and yellows.


----------



## gottatrot

Beautiful.


----------



## Acadianartist

Hadn't checked in for a while. Those last two are really amazing. There is so much depth to your watercolours - those layers really add a lot of nuance! Not an easy thing to do with watercolours... it is a rather unforgiving medium, but you are nailing these!


----------



## Knave

Those last two are amazing!


----------



## knightrider

Oh my! Those are just fantastic!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny

I'm really proud of the bay horse one. He does, or did, have a lovely red undertone. I had this one scanned and will be able to make good prints. Also the cat.


----------



## All About Hope

You're such a good artist  The horse and the cat are beautiful!


----------



## AbbySmith

Oh my gosh @tinyliny! You are so talented! All your art is so beautiful! I just found this thread, and I went back and looked at all of your paintings! You are so good! Everything is so beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny

Need to update this thread and post some new work for your enjoyment~! below are three commissioned portraits in watercolor, for one client.


----------



## gottatrot

tinyliny said:


> Need to update this thread and post some new work for your enjoyment~! below are three commissioned portraits in watercolor, for one client.


Outstanding, as always.


----------



## Unbridled Faith

tinyliny said:


> I don't mean to be willy nilly about starting threads, but the system wont' let me open and add to some of my older threads, and suggests I start a new thread.
> OK, here it is! I am just going to post any and everything here (except might put cat and dog portraits in the "canines and felines in ink" area).
> .
> 
> I've been taking some drawing classes. as I had gotten back into art via THIS forum, and I was working in painting horses and that evolved into painting horses WITH their humans, I realized I'd better learn how to draw/paint the human form better. thus, I signed up for drawing classes. the results of that are in the "portraits of humans" thread (the one I tried to resurrect but the system keeps shutting me out)
> 
> so, this will be a new thread for humans and such.
> 
> here is a sketch I did of my dead brother. done from a photo of when he was young and handsome, not how he looked after many years of drug abuse.
> 
> View attachment 649298
> 
> 
> and this is an ink wash portrait of the model from our life drawing class
> 
> View attachment 649306


I absolutely love these drawings! I cannot draw humans (or overly humanistic creatures) for my life, so I really appreciate when others can! The shape of the second one especially draws me in, though the first one has its own appeal of being significant to you (sorry for your loss, I know what that’s like) and because of the wonderfully soft shading


----------



## tinyliny

I also do these wacky, NON-horsey doodles, usually to keep my hands busy while I yak away on the phone speaker phone on.


----------



## tinyliny

Went back to an older style . I had been really strugglling to paint in any kind of realistic manner lately, so I went back and tried a style that I had done a year or so back . I call these my 'Patterned Horses". this one is from a reference photo off of a video posted by a new member @sunhorse_7638 , with her permission.
I call this one 'Ice Horse'.


----------



## knightrider

I love it!!!!


----------



## gottatrot

I really love that style too.


----------



## tinyliny

the horse is a white/gray Andalusian stallion. the background in the reference image ( a still from a video) is a sort of deep black brown, with white clouds of frost or stea rising up. I thought about painting the background very very dark to make the horse appear as a 'white' horse, but it's a risk. you can't undo it. I need to get saavy with digital painting so I can try this or that in digital form.


----------



## Dancing Arab

I like the way you did the details of the mane differently from the body. It looks amazing!


----------



## Ruth McClure

That is incredibly awesome. I love it!


----------



## tinyliny

NOT horse related, but . . . . did some oil painting over the weekend, working ffrom a photo of my neighbor's clematis bush. I order of progression. the first two photo were taken indoors under flourescant lighting , the last in natural light. the last photo is more of the true colors.


----------



## lovetolope

You're artwork is amazing!! I love following your art thread. 
When did you start doing art?


----------



## tinyliny

lovetolope said:


> You're artwork is amazing!! I love following your art thread.
> When did you start doing art?


Thank you! I've been doing art in one form or another most all my life, but I must give this forum, Horse Forum, credit for getting me back into doing it regularly and actually making a few bucks , too. So, I've been showing artwork here for about 10 years or more. I have several clients I've painted for on this forum. And I use reference photos from members for other stuff from time to time.. Like, the last horse, the Ice Horse, that was from a photo from a member, with her permission.

Flowers are also my passion. I enjoy gardening a lot, and since I am no longer riding , I have more time to paint and garden. I am not riding by choice, . . . just not having the spare money right now.


----------



## tinyliny

I am titling this "Madonna" because of the saintly love of this mare for her fillly. This is a photo from @Knave that I asked her permission to use. It is oil on canvas, about 14 by 16 inches. I shall update as it goes forward.


----------



## knightrider

Oh that is wonderful! I love it!


----------



## tinyliny

Continuing


----------



## tinyliny

Edit: I made a mistake. It’s @Zimalia22 whose horse I’m painting. I’m sorry, ladies. I’m a dork with a bad memory.


----------



## Knave

It’s beautifully done! Yes, I saw it and immediately knew it was @Zimalia22’s mare and that fancy colt!


----------



## Zimalia22

WOW! That's Catafina and her Reminic colt! Awesome!!!


----------



## tinyliny

Zimalia22 said:


> WOW! That's Catafina and her Reminic colt! Awesome!!!


is the mare a palomino? In some part she looks like a yellowish sorrel, but the white mane . . . ? I have painted her as a Palomino, with her sorrel filly. Do you think the head is right? too big or too boxy? Did I mention that I titled this painting, "Madonna"?


----------



## Zimalia22

Yes, the mare is dark gold palomino. This is her as a 2 year old.











and her as a weanling, 









She's a very good headed mare, very breedy.



Here's a good head shot of her,










Hope those help you some


----------



## Ruth McClure

Zimalia22 said:


> Yes, the mare is dark gold palomino. This is her as a 2 year old.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1131356
> 
> 
> and her as a weanling,
> View attachment 1131359
> 
> 
> She's a very good headed mare, very breedy.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a good head shot of her,
> 
> View attachment 1131360
> 
> 
> Hope those help you some


I love this girl! She's amazing


----------



## tinyliny

Working on another painting from a HF member’s reference photo. I call this one , “We Three Kings”. It’s from @SueC thread called Julian and Friends. It is NOT FINISHED.


----------



## tinyliny

Oh, and the background is metalic gold gesso, not yellow paint.


----------



## SueC

That's really excellent already, @tinyliny - and you're not even finished!  

The lip on Sparkle (the skewbald) is totally her - and that facial expression. Don Quixote's ears and the expression in his eyes were also recognisable to us as him. Gosh, you're fast with this stuff!

We Three Kings, haha. 😄 We often call them The Three Stooges - and all sorts of other things. Don Q is also known as "Rotundo The Wonder Donkey"...


----------



## tinyliny

which is which? the one with long hair is really hard for me. I can't seem to get the porportions right on him. l'm not worrying about the legs too much. I'm allowing them to remain mearly suggestions. And, yes, I tried to get the skewbald's sort of 'Eeyore' like worried expression.


----------



## SueC

It's her "I'm cute and innocent, feed me" expression. She puts it on every time there are carrots in the vicinity. 

Don Quixote on the left, Irish Longhair Mary Lou in the centre, Sparkle on the right. To paint Mary Lou, maybe change your mindset from "donkey" to "yak"!


----------



## Ruth McClure

They look absolutely amazing, even at this unfinished stage!


----------



## tinyliny

I finally just had to call it quits. I kept working and working and then 'over-working' this piece. I spent a lot of energy trying to get it to look like the photo, and in so doing kind of lost the freshness. Still, it's a pleasant painting with a lot of color variety in the small details. It was a good learning experience, as I am not so used to painting in oils.


----------



## tinyliny

NEW WORK in PROGRESS
from a reference given by permission by Gary Odell, expert wild horse photographer. I call it "Horseplay". I will post again when it is finished.


----------



## Ruth McClure

tinyliny said:


> NEW WORK in PROGRESS
> from a reference given by permission by Gary Odell, expert wild horse photographer. I call it "Horseplay". I will post again when it is finished.


Wow... I'm full of admiration. I love seeing the work transform and the various stages! You are very talented @tinyliny


----------



## tinyliny

Not horse related, but . . . . watercolor of warbler photographed in Central Park, NYC 
photo ref, credit to Sundar Das Ruben Giron 
11 by 15 inches


----------



## Acadianartist

LOVE these so much tiny! Thanks for the WIP pics, those are my favorite, when an artist shares those. Can I ask about the mediums you use for each step? I see the background is gesso, are you using charcoal them acrylic?


----------



## tinyliny

Acadianartist said:


> LOVE these so much tiny! Thanks for the WIP pics, those are my favorite, when an artist shares those. Can I ask about the mediums you use for each step? I see the background is gesso, are you using charcoal them acrylic?



Yes, the canvas is covered in GOLD acrylic gesso. It's a Daniel Smith product, but I think you can get it anywhere. I do about 3 coats and do random brush strokes to give it a natural texture. image is drawn in vine charcoal, which can easily run out or off, but WILL impact the paint by mixing in and darkening, at first. I kinda like the look. Image is painted in oil paints, thick application of paint.


----------



## tinyliny

Not horse related, but . . . . This is my cat, the Magnificent Mr. Hobbes!

He is a Highlander Cat. He has curled ears and a 3 inch tail.


----------



## tinyliny

New work, and work re-done.. Oil on canvas that is prepped with gold gesso. The first is by a reference photo taken by Kimerlee Curyl, professional wild horse photographer and artist.
the donkeys reference photo is by @SueC, a member here
the gelding play is by Gary Odell, from a photo of the wild horses of Salt River, AZ


----------



## Acadianartist

These are fantastic @tinyliny! I like the gold background, and especially love the loose brushstrokes! You're just getting better and better!


----------



## knightrider

I agree with @Acadianartist ! It is such a privilege to enjoy people's artwork on the forum!


----------



## tinyliny

I don't mean to toot my own horn, but those ones with the gold background are even nicer in real life. I'd like to see if I can get a bunch of them and then see about doing a gallery show somewhere. I'm really loving oil painting!

newest work. 18 by 36 innches from the subject's photo.


----------



## gottatrot

Gorgeous!


----------



## My Salty Pony

tinyliny said:


> I don't mean to toot my own horn, but those ones with the gold background are even nicer in real life. I'd like to see if I can get a bunch of them and then see about doing a gallery show somewhere. I'm really loving oil painting!
> 
> newest work. 18 by 36 innches from the subject's photo.
> View attachment 1137318
> View attachment 1137319


You really have the right to toot that horn of your's, your paintings are really beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny

recent stuff: some stall or tack locker name plates. I use a laser cut blank I buy from the manufacturer, so I cannot always ahieve the correct head shape that fits the individual horse. Then I paint it and mount it on a ready made board, and use an awl to punch into sheet copper the name of the horse.


----------



## tinyliny

Been doing dog commissions lately. Here are two in watercolor:


----------

